# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Εκπαίδευση - Μεταπτυχιακό στα Ναυτιλιακά

## vassokaperoni

*Λάβαμε το παρακάτω μύνημα (just in case of your interest..!)
Morgan, τι λές πάμε????  :wink:* 

MBA IN SHIPPING: ΤΟ ΝΕΟ ΕΞΕΙΔΙΚΕΥΜΕΝΟ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΤΟΥ ALBA ΣΤΟ ΧΩΡΟ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΩΝ
Παρουσίαση του Προγράμματος στις 18 Μαΐου 2005


Το ALBA αναγνωρίζοντας την ανάγκη για άρτια εκπαιδευμένα και ανταγωνιστικά στελέχη στο χώρο της Ναυτιλίας, σχεδίασε το νέο, ακαδημαϊκό μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα, MBA in Shipping, που θα ξεκινήσει το Νοέμβριο του 2005.
Το πρόγραμμα απευθύνεται σε στελέχη του ευρύτερου κλάδου της Ναυτιλίας που επιθυμούν να ξεχωρίσουν στον δυναμικό και διαρκώς μεταβαλλόμενο αυτό κλάδο, με σκοπό να είναι ικανά να ανταποκριθούν με ταχύτητα, αποτελεσματικότητα και αποδοτικότητα στις σύγχρονες προκλήσεις. 
Στην επίσημη παρουσίαση του Προγράμματος, που θα πραγματοποιηθεί την Τετάρτη, 18 Μαΐου 2005, στο ξενοδοχείο Metropolitan (Λεωφ. Συγγρού 385, Φάληρο) στις 18:30, θα παρευρεθούν και θα απευθύνουν σύντομο χαιρετισμό οι κ.κ. (αλφαβητική σειρά):  
&Oslash;       Εμμανουήλ Βορδώνης, Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος, Thenamaris Ships Management Inc.
&Oslash;       Γεώργιος Γράτσος, Πρόεδρος, Ναυτικό Επιμελητήριο Ελλάδος.
&Oslash; Καθηγητής Μανώλης Καβουσανός, Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών.
&Oslash;       Καθηγητής Ιωάννης Τζωάννος, Γεν. Γραμματέας του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας. 
&Oslash; Captain Παγιώτης Ν. Τσάκος, Πρόεδρος, Tsakos Group, και Chairman, Lloyd’s Register’s Hellenic Advisory Committee.
Στην παρουσίαση θα αναλυθούν τα σημαντικότερα χαρακτηριστικά του MBA in Shipping, τα κριτήρια επιλογής του, το πρόγραμμα μαθημάτων, καθώς και το ακαδημαϊκό υπόβαθρο που απαιτείται για την παρακολούθησή του. Την παρουσίαση του Προγράμματος θα κάνει ο Δρ. Ηλίας Βισβίκης, Επίκουρος Καθηγητής Χρηματοοικονομικής, ALBA, και Ακαδημαϊκός Διευθυντής του MBA in Shipping.
Στα ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά του ALBA MBA in Shipping συγκαταλέγεται ο ειδικός σχεδιασμός του Προγράμματος κατά τέτοιο τρόπο, ώστε να συνδυάζει Ναυτιλιακά μαθήματα και μαθήματα Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων, χαρακτηριστικό που του προσδίδει μία ιδιαίτερη ταυτότητα και το ξεχωρίζει από συναφή προγράμματα. Ο συνδυασμός, εξάλλου, υποχρεωτικών μαθημάτων και μαθημάτων ελεύθερης επιλογής, αντανακλά την πολυδιάστατη φύση της εργασίας και την ποικιλομορφία της επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης, που οι απόφοιτοι του προγράμματος μπορούν να επιτύχουν. Στο πρόγραμμα διδάσκουν διεθνώς καταξιωμένοι καθηγητές - όλοι κάτοχοι διδακτορικών διπλωμάτων - με πλούσια εμπειρία τόσο στην έρευνα όσο και στη διδασκαλία. Το Ακαδημαϊκό Δυναμικό του ALBA (μόνιμοι και επισκέπτες καθηγητές) μεταφέρει στην τάξη τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις στη διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων διεθνώς, προσφέροντας υψηλού επιπέδου εκπαιδευτική κατάρτιση. Πέρα, άλλωστε, από τους ακαδημαϊκούς καθηγητές, που διδάσκουν στα σημαντικότερα ευρωπαϊκά και αμερικανικά πανεπιστήμια, εξέχοντες επιχειρηματίες της εγχώριας και διεθνούς αγοράς προσκαλούνται ως επισκέπτες ομιλητές, συνδέοντας την ακαδημαϊκή γνώση με την επαγγελματική τους εμπειρία στην σύγχρονη ναυτιλιακή πρακτική. 
Επιπλέον, η ύπαρξη τόσο μιας Ακαδημαϊκής Συμβουλευτικής Επιτροπής (Academic Advisory Committee), η οποία αποτελείται από εξαίρετους ακαδημαϊκούς, που προέρχονται από πανεπιστήμια, όπως το MIT, τα πανεπιστήμια του Michigan, του Newcastle, του British Columbia και του Rotterdam κ.α., όσο και της Επιχειρηματικής Συμβουλευτικής Επιτροπής (Business Advisory Committee), που αποτελείται από διακεκριμένους επιχειρηματίες στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό, διασφαλίζουν ότι το πρόγραμμα διατηρεί υψηλά ακαδημαϊκά πρότυπα, ενώ παράλληλα ακολουθεί τις πιο πρόσφατες εξελίξεις της ναυτιλιακής αγοράς. Έτσι, οι συμμετέχοντες αποκτούν διεθνή προσανατολισμό και ένα στέρεο θεωρητικό, αναλυτικό και τεχνολογικό υπόβαθρο.
Η επιτυχημένη παρουσία του ALBA στο χώρο της μεταπτυχιακής εκπαίδευσης στη Διοίκηση Επιχειρήσεων, καθώς και το γεγονός ότι το Πρόγραμμα αυτό σχεδιάστηκε «από τη ναυτιλία για τη ναυτιλία», αποτελεί εγγύηση για την υψηλή ποιότητα και αυτού του Προγράμματος.
Επισυνάπτουμε την πρόσκληση για την επίσημη παρουσίαση του προγράμματος και σας παρακαλούμε θερμά να ενημερώσετε σχετικά και τους τυχόν ενδιαφερόμενους συνεργάτες σας. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να επικοινωνούν με την κα Αντωνίνα Καλκαβούρα στα τηλ: 210 8964531-8 (εσωτ. 253), e-mail: shipping@alba.edu.gr.

----------


## Morgan

Δεν ξερω τι λεει σαν προγραμμα αλλα οι ανθρωποι που ειναι involved  στην παρουσιαση ειναι πολυ αξιολογοι...
το βαζουμε στην ατζεντα μας , για περαιτερω εξεταση.
Απο κοντα θα μαθουμε κοστος και προυποθεσεις εισαγωγης.

Το Alba  ειναι εγγυηση παντως...

----------


## Morgan

http://www.alba.edu.gr/academic/shipping/overview/

εχει ενδιαφερον  :roll:

----------


## billias

Για σας επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι Msc στα ναυτιλιακά αυτό λέει τίποτα www.sbe.gr ? Το να πάρεις ένα τέτοιο πτυχίο από ένα εργαστήρι ελευθέρων σπουδών έχει ισχυεί αναγνωρίζεται από τις επιχειρήσεις και το δικατσά?

----------


## Morgan

Κανε μια μικρη αναζητηση σε οσα εχουμε κουβεντιασει σε ενα-δυο αλλα τοπικ (ποντοπορος) και σε ολο το κομματι της εκπαιδευσης 
και βγαλε τα συμπερασματα σου.

αν δεν βγαλεις ακρη το συζηταμε ευχαριστως με τα συν και τα πλην του αλλα οχι συγκεκριμενα το εργαστηρι που ανεφερες.Γενικα τα εργαστηρια Ε.Σπουδων.

εγω προσωπικα και μονο, δεν πιστευω σε αυτου του ειδους τα προγραμματα και το χω ψαξει - προτιμω τα του δημοσιου και αυτα που προωθουνται απο επαγγελματικους φορεις. οι αναγκες ομως του καθενα διαφερουν.

----------


## Asterias

Θα είναι κανείς από εμάς στη παρουσίαση του ALBA τη Τρίτη;

Εγώ θα πάω με κάποιο φίλο, γενικότερα θα με ενδιέφερε να ασχοληθώ με το αντικείμενο επαγγελματικά και θα πάω να δω περι τίνος πρόκυτε.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Θα είναι κανείς από εμάς στη παρουσίαση του ALBA τη Τρίτη;
> 
> Εγώ θα πάω με κάποιο φίλο, γενικότερα θα με ενδιέφερε να ασχοληθώ με το αντικείμενο επαγγελματικά και θα πάω να δω περι τίνος πρόκυτε.


και εγώ εκτός απροόπτου θα είμαι εκεί  :wink:

----------


## Morgan

δυστυχως δεν θα συμμετεχω λογω δουλειας αλλα και εξετασεων.
ενας φιλος μου θα ειναι εκει...εχει ηδη δηλωσει συμμετοχη και αν ολα πανε καλα θα παρει το προγραμμα

----------


## Asterias

Τελικά παρευρεθήκαμε και εγώ κ ο Νίκος στη παρουσίαση για το MBA IN SHIPPING του ALBA. Σίγουρα ο επαγγελματισμός και η διαφάνεια ήταν δυο από τα στοιχεία που επικρατούσαν στη παρουσίαση.

Προσωπικά ανακάλυψα πάρα πολλές λεπτομέρειες βάση των οποίων θα χαρακτήριζα εξαιρετικά αξιόλογο το πρόγραμμα. 

Εάν κάποιος θέλει να ακούσει κάτι παραπάνω για το τι ακριβώς είδαμε στη παρουσίαση ευχαρίστως να ενημερώσουμε.

----------


## Morgan

πειτε 2 λογια για το κλιμα και γενικα για τις προυποθεσεις εισαγωγης, το κοστος  κτλ κτλ

----------


## Asterias

Για γενικές πληροφορίες, όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ας ρίξει μια ματια εδώ: 

http://www.naytilia.gr/modules.php?n...iewtopic&t=272

είναι αρκετά σαφή τα όσα γράφονται και ζωγραφίζουν τη παρουσίαση της Τρίτης.

Οι προϋποθέσεις είναι αρκετές, αλλά ταυτόχρονα και κατανοητές για κάποιον που ενδιαφέρεται επαγγελματικά (με όλη τη σημασία της λέξεως) για αυτό που κάνει. 

Απαιτείται λοιπόν άπτεστη γνώση της Αγγλικής (Prof ή Toefel), 3 χρόνια προϋπηρεσία στο χώρο σε κάποιο τομέα ο οποίος σχετίζεται με το περιβάλλον κάποιας Ναυτιλιακής, για να παρακολουθήσεις τελικά το πρόγραμμα περνάς και κάποιες συνεντεύξεις, αν θυμάμαι καλά 3 στον αριθμό. Το κόστος ανέρχεται στα 17.000 € για το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα ή στα 18.000 € έαν σπάσει σε δόσεις, επίσης υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα δανείου μέσω τραπεζών που συνεργάζονατι με το ALBA. 

Πάντως παιδιά τα οι παραπάνω απαιτήσεις είναι λίγο σχετικές δηλαδή δε σημαίνει ότι έχω 17.000 €, ξέρω Αγγλικά, έχω 3 χρόνια προϋπηρεσία και αυτό ήταν μπήκα. Είναι σχετικά, διότι συνειδητοποίησα πως ένα από τα πολύ σημαντικά πράγματα που παίζει ρόλο για να εισαχθείς στο ALBA είναι κ το τι λές σαν άτομο, το πόσο πολύ θες να το κάνεις και φυσικά αν έχεις την όρεξη να το κάνεις, γιατί άντε και μπήκες μετά;; τα πράγματα δεν είναι απλά. 

Κάτι άλλο που παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο είναι ανταγωνιστές σου, δηλαδή ποιοί άλλοι έχουν κάνει αιτήσεις κ τι προσόντα έχουν;; 

Μια προταρχική πολιτική του ALBA είναι να διαφυλάξει κ τον επιχειρηματία μέσω των ατόμων που βγάζει στην αγορά, συνεπώς δεν αφήνει περιθώρια στο να αποφοιτήσει κάποιος «επικίνδυνος». 

Αν κάποιος θέλει να εξετάσει σοβαρά το ενδεχόμενο να παρακολουθήσει το πρόγραμμα, ας μη μείνει σε αυτά που γράφουμε εδώ είναι αρκετές σοβαρές λεπτομέρειες που πρέπει να ακούσει από τον ίδιο τον οργανισμό.

e-mail: shipping@alba.edu.gr.

----------


## Morgan

ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ -ΟΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΗΣΕ ΤΟ NEWS LETTER- ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΒΟΛΗ ΑΙΤΗΣΕΩΝ..
ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΠΡΟΧΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΑ ΧΑΡΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ  ΤΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΑΚΑΔΗΜΑΙΚΗ ΚΡΙΣΗ (ΜΑ ΚΑΛΑ 3 ΕΚΘΕΣΕΙΣ ???  :wink:  ) .
ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ & ΚΑΛΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ...ΑΠΟ ΕΝΑ ΙΔΡΥΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΕΙ

----------


## Morgan

Το φιλαράκι / συνάδελφος μπήκε τελικά στο μεταπτυχιακό...
Καλή αρχή και οι πρώτοι 2 μ΄νηες το απόλυτο τρέξιμο!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το φιλαράκι / συνάδελφος μπήκε τελικά στο μεταπτυχιακό...
> Καλή αρχή και οι πρώτοι 2 μ΄νηες το απόλυτο τρέξιμο!!!!


Να ευχηθώ καλη επιτυχία και εγώ στον Φίλο σου και ελπίζω σύντομα να έχουμε εντυπώσεις ....... στο φόρουμ μας

----------


## Morgan

όταν σταματ΄σει να τρέχει, σίγουρα!! :lol:

----------


## gvaggelas

ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ
ΣΧΟΛΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ
ΤΜΗΜΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΜΑΤΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ
ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ "ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ, ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ-ΝΑ.Μ.Ε." 
ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΣ
1. Το Τμήμα Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών (ΤΝΕΥ) του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου ανακοινώνει ότι δέχεται αιτήσεις υποψηφίων για το Πρόγραμμα Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών «Ναυτιλία, Μεταφορές και Διεθνές Εμπόριο-ΝΑ.Μ.Ε», για το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2006-2007.
2. Στο Πρόγραμμα γίνονται δεκτοί, μετά από συνέντευξη και συνεκτίμηση των τυπικών και ουσιαστικών προσόντων, σύμφωνα με το Ν. 2083/1992:
(α) πτυχιούχοι τμημάτων ΑΕΙ της ημεδαπής ή ομοταγών, αναγνωρισμένων, ιδρυμάτων της αλλοδαπής:
–Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων και Οικονομικών Σπουδών–Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών–Πολυτεχνικών Σχολών –Θετικών Επιστημών –Επιστημών Πληροφορικής, και–Νομικής 

(β) αξιωματικοί του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και του Λιμενικού Σώματος καθώς και των λοιπών παραγωγικών Στρατιωτικών Σχολών.
(γ) πτυχιούχοι τμημάτων ΤΕΙ, αντιστοίχων με τα παραπάνω τμήματα, εφόσον πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις του Νόμου.
(δ) αξιωματικοί του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, εφ' όσον πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις του Νόμου. 
Σημειώνεται ότι οι υποψήφιοι που προέρχονται από σχολές Νομικής καθώς και από τις κατηγορίες (β), (γ) και (δ), εάν επιλεγούν, υποχρεούνται να παρακολουθήσουν ένα προπαρασκευαστικό πρόγραμμα σπουδών πριν από την ένταξή τους στο ΠΜΣ ΝΑ.Μ.Ε.
3. Οι Μεταπτυχιακές Σπουδές στο ως άνω Πρόγραμμα, το οποίο λειτουργεί στη Χίο για όγδοη συνεχή χρονιά, οδηγούν στη λήψη:
(α) *Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώματος Εξειδίκευσης (Μ.Δ.Ε.).*
Tο πρόγραμμα περιλαμβάνει παρακολούθηση μεταπτυχιακών μαθημάτων (διάρκειας 2 τουλάχιστον ακαδημαϊκών εξαμήνων) και εκπόνηση διπλωματικής εργασίας.
Στο πρόγραμμα δίδεται η δυνατότητα εμβάθυνσης στους ακόλουθους τέσσερις (4) τομείς:

(α)Διοίκηση Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων(β)Ναυτιλία, Επιχειρηματικότητα και Δίκαιο(γ)Συνδυασμένες Μεταφορές και Νέες Τεχνολογίες(δ)Διεθνής Οικονομική και Χρηματοοικονομική 
Ο αριθμός των εισακτέων είναι είκοσι (20), κατ' ανώτατο όριο, ανά τομέα εμβάθυνσης. 
Οι υποψήφιοι που έχουν αποκτήσει το Μ.Δ.Ε. ΝΑ.Μ.Ε. μπορούν να συνεχίσουν και για την απόκτηση του Διδακτορικού Διπλώματος.
β) *Διδακτορικού Διπλώματος (ΔΔ)* 
Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την επιλογή των υποψηφίων για το Διδακτορικό Δίπλωμα είναι η κατοχή μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου σπουδών. Μη κάτοχοι μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου σπουδών, που ενδιαφέρονται για την απόκτηση Διδακτορικού Διπλώματος, θα πρέπει να παρακολουθήσουν το μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα ειδίκευσης ΝΑ.Μ.Ε. Είναι δυνατή η, υπό προϋποθέσεις, αναγνώριση διδακτικών μονάδων από προγράμματα μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών άλλων ΑΕΙ (ακόμη και στην περίπτωση που δεν έχουν ολοκληρωθεί).
4. Οι Μεταπτυχιακοί Φοιτητές είναι δυνατό να απασχολούνται με αμοιβή στην υλοποίηση Ερευνητικών Προγραμμάτων του Τμήματος Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών. Είναι δυνατή επίσης η παροχή επικουρικού εκπαιδευτικού έργου στο πλαίσιο της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας του Τμήματος, υπό την ευθύνη των διδασκόντων των μαθημάτων. 
5. Στους Μεταπτυχιακούς Φοιτητές χορηγούνται βραβεία και υποτροφίες που προέρχονται, κατά περίπτωση, από διάφορες πηγές.
6. Η επιλογή θα γίνει βάσει των ακολούθων κριτηρίων: 
(i)Βαθμός Πτυχίου, (ii)Επίδοση σε προπτυχιακά μαθήματα σχετικά με την ειδίκευση, (iii)Αποδεδειγμένη επάρκεια της Αγγλικής (επιπρόσθετη προσμέτρηση άλλης ξένης γλώσσας),(iv)Προηγούμενη ερευνητική δραστηριότητα, (v)Αξιολόγηση συστατικών επιστολών, (vi)Προσωπική συνέντευξη, (vii)Κάθε άλλο στοιχείο σχετικό με τα προσόντα των υποψηφίων που αποδεικνύεται από τα δικαιολογητικά που κατατέθηκαν.
Επισημαίνεται ότι, εκτός από τους ακαδημαϊκούς τίτλους και την ερευνητική δραστηριότητα, θα προσμετρηθεί ιδιαίτερα η επαγγελματική εμπειρία.
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καλούνται να υποβάλουν, μέχρι 7 Απριλίου 2006, στη Γραμματεία του ΤΝΕΥ, Κοραή 2α, 82 100 Χίος, τα ακόλουθα δικαιολογητικά:
(1)Αίτηση.(2)Δύο φωτογραφίες ταυτότητος.(3)Επικυρωμένη φωτοτυπία αστυνομικής ταυτότητας.(4)Επικυρωμένα αντίγραφα τίτλων σπουδών (και των σχετικών αναγνωρίσεων από το ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ, για τους υποψηφίους που προέρχονται από ΑΕΙ της αλλοδαπής).(5)Πιστοποιητικό αναλυτικής βαθμολογίας (νομίμως επικυρωμένο).(6)Πλήρες βιογραφικό σημείωμα, που θα περιλαμβάνει στοιχεία για τις σπουδές, την ερευνητική ή/και την επαγγελματική δραστηριότητα, τις πιθανές επιστημονικές εργασίες του υποψηφίου καθώς και για την ύπαρξη ή το ενδιαφέρον για λήψη υποτροφίας.(7)Τεκμηρίωση επαρκούς γνώσης της Αγγλικής γλώσσας, για δε τους αλλοδαπούς τεκμηρίωση γνώσης και της Ελληνικής γλώσσας.(8)Δύο συστατικές επιστολές, εκ των οποίων η μία τουλάχιστον θα προέρχεται από καθηγητή ο οποίος έχει διδάξει τον υποψήφιο.(9)Δήλωση του Ν. 1599/86 ότι δεν είναι εγγεγραμμένοι σε Π.Μ.Σ. άλλου Τμήματος.(10)Υπόμνημα στο οποίο θα αναφέρονται οι λόγοι για τους oποίους οι υποψήφιοι επιθυμούν να συμμετάσχουν στο Μεταπτυχιακό Πρόγραμμα Σπουδών.(11)Κάθε άλλο στοιχείο που κατά τη γνώμη των υποψηφίων θα συνέβαλλε ώστε η επιτροπή αξιολόγησης να σχηματίσει πληρέστερη και πιο ολοκληρωμένη άποψη.
7. Πληροφορίες και έντυπο αίτησης παρέχονται από τη Γραμματεία του Π.Μ.Σ. ΝΑ.Μ.Ε, τηλ: 22710-35222, φαξ: 22710-35229, e-mail: stt@aegean.gr, Internet Site: http://www.stt.aegean.gr.

----------


## Morgan

πολύ ενδιαφέρον ...
πολύ!! να ρωτήσουμε το κόστος!και το πού γίνεται..
"εφόσον πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις του Νόμου" αυτό τι σημαίνει???

----------


## gvaggelas

Morgan το κόστος είναι περίπου 3000€ (εκτός αν χρειαστεί και προπαρασκευατικό στάδιο -περίπου 500€-το οποίο παρακολουθούν οι φοιτητές που κρίνεται ότι δεν έχουν κάποιο επαρκές επίπεδο στα οικονομικά και στα ναυτιλιακά μαθήματα). Το πρόγραμμα διεξάγεται στην Χίο και είναι διάρκειας ενός έτους. Για τον Νόμο δεν ξέρω να σου πω κάτι περισσότερο.

----------


## Morgan

thanks vaggelas!

----------


## gvaggelas

*Φορέας:*
Τμήμα Χρηματοοικονομικής & Τραπεζικής Διοικητικής (Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς) 
*Διάρκεια Σπουδών:*
24 μήνες
*Πληροφορίες:*
Γραμματεία Μεταπτυχιακών Προγραμμάτων Τμήματος (3ος όρ. Γραφείο 328) Δευτέρα - Παρασκευή και ώρες 10:00 - 19:00, τηλ.: 210 414 2184, 210 414 2153, 210 414 2323 fax: 210 4142341 Διεύθυνση: Καραολή & Δημητρίου 80, 185 34 Πειραιάς
*Δικαιολογητικά:*
1. Συμπληρωμένη και υπογεγραμμένη την έντυπη αίτηση του Τμήματος 
2. Αναλυτικό Βιογραφικό Σημείωμα 
3. Βεβαιώσεις επαγγελματικής εμπειρίας που να αποδεικνύουν ότι υπάρχει προϋπηρεσία τουλάχιστον 2 ετών (Πρωτότυπες ή επικυρωμένα αντίγραφα)
4. Αντίγραφο σχετικού μεταπτυχιακού τίτλου εάν υπάρχει (επικυρωμένο)
5. Αποδεικτικό Αγγλικής γλώσσας 
6. Δύο συστατικές επιστολές (εκ των οποίων η μία να είναι από εργοδότη)
7. Αντίγραφο πτυχίου (επικυρωμένο)
8. Αντίγραφο αναλυτικής βαθμολογίας όλων των ετών (επικυρωμένο)
9. Αναγνώριση τίτλων σπουδών από το ΔΙ.ΚΑ.ΤΣΑ. για υποψηφίους που έχουν σπουδάσει σε Α.Ε.Ι. ή Τ.Ε.Ι. της αλλοδαπής (επικυρωμένο αντίγραφο)
10. Φωτοτυπία του επίσημου αποτελέσματος του τεστ G.M.A.T. (αν υπάρχει αποτελεί θετικό στοιχείο)
*Κριτήρια Επιλογής:*
Στο εν λόγω πρόγραμμα γίνονται δεκτοί πτυχιούχοι Α.Ε.Ι. και Τ.Ε.Ι. της ημεδαπής ή αντίστοιχων ομοταγών ιδρυμάτων της αλλοδαπής, των οποίων ο τίτλος έχει αναγνωρισθεί από το ΔΙ.ΚΑ.ΤΣΑ., οι οποίοι εργάζονται και έχουν τουλάχιστον δυο χρόνια προϋπηρεσία. 
Η επιλογή θα γίνει τον Ιούνιο του 2006. Για την αξιολόγηση της προσωπικότητάς τους, οι υποψήφιοι θα περάσουν από συνέντευξη.
*Σημειώσεις:*
Το Τμήμα Χρηματοοικονομικής και Τραπεζικής Διοικητικής του Πανεπιστημίου Πειραιώς προσκαλεί υποψηφίους φοιτητές για υποβολή αιτήσεων στο Μεταπτυχιακό Πρόγραμμα στη "Χρηματοοικονομική Ανάλυση" για Στελέχη Επιχειρήσεων (Executive M. Sc.).
Το πρόγραμμα είναι διετούς διάρκειας και τα μαθήματα αρχίζουν τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2006. 
Το κόστος φοίτησης στο Μεταπτυχιακό Πρόγραμμα είναι 2.575 Ευρώ / εξάμηνο.
*Ιστοσελίδα:*
http://iweb.xrh.unipi.gr/

Έναρξη Υποβολής Αιτήσεων 
1/3/2006 Λήξη Υποβολής Αιτήσεων 
14/4/2006

----------


## gvaggelas

*Φορέας:*Τμήμα Λογιστικής & Χρηματοοικονομικής (Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών) 

*Γλώσσα Μεταπτυχιακού:*Ελληνική

*Δίδακτρα:*ΝΑΙ

*Πληροφορίες:*Ψ Γραμματεία του Προγράμματος Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών στη Λογιστική και Χρηματοοικονομική, Κτίριο Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών ΟΠΑ (Ευελπίδων 47Α και Λευκάδος 33, 9ος όροφος, γραφείο 908), ώρες 11:30 - 18.00, κα Χολή, τηλ. 210-8203633

*Δικαιολογητικά:*1. Αίτηση σε ειδικό έντυπο, χορηγούμενο από τη γραμματεία ή το διαδίκτυο ( http://www.aislab.aueb.gr/accfin/mas...%202006-07.doc )
2. Φωτοαντίγραφο του καταθετηρίου του τέλους αξιολόγησης (40€, Aρ. Λογαριασμού ΕΘΝΙΚΗΣ ΤΡΑΠΕΖΑΣ 110/48009747).
3. Αντίγραφο διπλώματος / πτυχίου.
4. Πιστοποιητικό Αναλυτικής βαθμολογίας.
5. Βεβαίωση ισοτιμίας ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ/ΔΟΑΤΑΠ (για όσους προέρχονται από Ιδρύματα του εξωτερικού).
6. Αναλυτικό Βιογραφικό σημείωμα.
7. Δύο εμπιστευτικές συστατικές επιστολές (http://www.aislab.aueb.gr/accfin/mas...%202006-07.doc)
8. Πιστοποιητικό πολύ καλής γνώσης της Αγγλικής γλώσσας.
9. Πιστοποίηση της προϋπηρεσίας (για φοιτητές part time).
10. Δύο έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες.
Στα δικαιολογητικά αυτά υποβάλλονται τα πρωτότυπα ή επικυρωμένα αντίγραφα.

*Κριτήρια Επιλογής:*Το Πρόγραμμα Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών (ΠΜΣ) στη Λογιστική και Χρηματοοικονομική απευθύνεται σε νέους απόφοιτους Α.Ε.Ι. και Τ.Ε.Ι. καθώς και σε στελέχη επιχειρήσεων που επιθυμούν να εμβαθύνουν στο αντικείμενο της Λογιστικής και της Χρηματοοικονομικής.
Ο αριθμός των εισακτέων για το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2006 - 2007 ορίζεται σε 40 άτομα κατ' ανώτατο όριο για κάθε ένα από τα δύο τμήματα. Η αξιολόγηση των υποψηφίων θα γίνει από την Επιτροπή Επιλογής που αποτελείται από μέλη ΔΕΠ του Τμήματος Λογιστικής και Χρηματοοικονομικής. Οι υποψήφιοι που θα διακριθούν κατά τη διαδικασία αξιολόγησης των δικαιολογητικών τους θα κληθούν σε προσωπική συνέντευξη.

*Σημειώσεις:*Οι Μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές οδηγούν στη λήψη Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώματος Ειδίκευσης (ΜΔΕ). Στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος λειτουργούν δύο τμήματα:
> Τμήμα Πλήρους Φοίτησης (full time) που απευθύνεται σε νέους
απόφοιτους, έχει διάρκεια 12 μήνες και τα μαθήματα είναι πρωινά ή απογευματινά.
> Τμήμα Μερικής Φοίτησης (part time) που απευθύνεται σε στελέχη επιχειρήσεων και οργανισμών, έχει διάρκεια 24 μήνες και τα μαθήματα είναι απογευματινά. 
Για τη φοίτηση στα παραπάνω τμήματα απαιτείται η καταβολή διδάκτρων. 
Το πρόγραμμα λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του Κανονισμού Λειτουργίας του καθώς και του Εσωτερικού Κανονισμού Λειτουργίας του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών. Το πρόγραμμα έχει εγκριθεί με την Υ.Α. Β7/5915/ ΦΕΚ 383-25/2/2004 (η οποία τροποποιήθηκε με την Υ.Α. Β7/66974/ ΦΕΚ 1058-27/7/2005)

*Ιστοσελίδα**:*http://www.aislab.aueb.gr/master

Λήξη Υποβολής Αιτήσεων                                                                            19/4/2006

----------


## gvaggelas

*Φορέας:*
Τμήμα Οργάνωσης & Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων (Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών) 
*Πληροφορίες:*
Γραμματεία του Προγράμματος: Τηλ: 210-8828474, 210-8203638 Fax: 210-8828474 email: MBAExecutive@aueb.gr 
*Δικαιολογητικά:*
1. Συμπληρωμένη την αίτηση υποψηφιότητας και δύο(2) πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες επισυναπτόμενες σε αυτή. 
2. Βιογραφικό Σημείωμα. 
3. Δύο(2) συστατικές επιστολές από καθηγητές Πανεπιστημίου ή Ανώτερα Στελέχη Επιχειρήσεων. 
4. Αντίγραφο πτυχίου και αναλυτική βαθμολογία, πρωτότυπα ή επικυρωμένα. 
5. Πιστοποιητικό γνώσης της Αγγλικής γλώσσας. 
6. Παράβολο 50€ ( Κατάθεση στην Εθνική Τράπεζα, Αρ. Λογ/σμού 110/48007964 )
*Κριτήρια Επιλογής:*
Στο πρόγραμμα μπορούν να εγγράφονται πτυχιούχοι Πανεπιστημίων οι οποίοι διαθέτουν τουλάχιστον τριετή πιστοποιημένη εργασιακή εμπειρία. Λόγω του μεγάλου αριθμού υποψηφιοτήτων και των σημαντικών απαιτήσεων του προγράμματος εφαρμόζεται συγκεκριμένη διαδικασία επιλογής φοιτητών. Τα κύρια στοιχεία αυτής είναι η αξιολόγηση του φακέλου (βιογραφικό, συστατικές επιστολές, κλπ.) των υποψηφίων, η συνέντευξη από ειδική επιτροπή καθηγητών και πιθανή εξέταση αν κριθεί απαραίτητη. Τα κριτήρια επιλογής είναι: 

Προϋπηρεσία (χρόνος, ποιότητα) 
Βαθμός πτυχίου - μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές 
Συστατικές επιστολές 
Δυνατότητα παρακολούθησης και αξιοποίησης του προγράμματος 

Βασική προϋπόθεση για την αξιολόγηση του υποψηφίου είναι η τουλάχιστον τριών χρόνων πιστοποιημένη επαγγελματική εμπειρία μετά τη λήψη του πτυχίου και η καλή γνώση της Αγγλικής γλώσσας.
*Σημειώσεις:*
Το Μεταπτυχιακό Πρόγραμμα Σπουδών στη Διοικητική των Επιχειρήσεων του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, ανακοινώνει την έναρξη της 7ης σειράς Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών για το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2005-2006 για το τμήμα στελεχών επιχειρήσεων (executive program).

Το συγκεκριμένο Πρόγραμμα είναι αυτοχρηματοδοτούμενο και οι δαπάνες του καλύπτονται από τα δίδακτρα των φοιτητών. Το κόστος των διδάκτρων καθορίζεται από τη Διατμηματική Επιτροπή. Οι φοιτητές είναι υποχρεωμένοι να καταβάλουν τα δίδακτρα του εκάστοτε εξαμήνου πριν την έναρξή του.
*Ιστοσελίδα:*
http://www.executivemba.aueb.gr/

Έναρξη Υποβολής Αιτήσεων 
27/2/2006 Λήξη Υποβολής Αιτήσεων 
5/5/2006

----------


## gvaggelas

*Φορέας:*
Τμήμα Οργάνωσης & Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων (Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς) 
*Αντικείμενο Σπουδών:*
Οικονομία & Διοίκηση
*Δίδακτρα:*
ΝΑΙ
*Δικαιολογητικά:*
Α) ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ
1. Έντυπη αίτηση.
2. Αντίγραφο πτυχίου / διπλώ&micro;ατος.
3. Αναλυτική βαθ&micro;ολογία &micro;αθη&micro;άτων πρώτου πτυχίου.
4. Αναγνώριση από το ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ για όσους έχουν τίτλους από ΑΕΙ αλλοδαπής.
5. Αποδεικτικό Αγγλικής γλώσσας (TOEFL ή Proficiency).
6. Βιογραφικό ση&micro;είω&micro;α.
7. Δυο συστατικές επιστολές.
8. Αποδεικτικά επαγγελ&micro;ατικής ε&micro;πειρίας που να καλύπτουν περίοδο τριών τουλάχιστον ετών μετά την απόκτηση του πρώτου πτυχίου (βεβαιώσεις εργοδοτών).
9. Δυο πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες.

Β) ΠΡΟΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΑ:
1. Αποτελέσ&micro;ατα εξετάσεων GMAT (αν υπάρχει).
2. Αντίγραφο &micro;εταπτυχιακού τίτλου (αν υπάρχει).

Για έντυπα αιτήσεων και σχετικό πληροφοριακό υλικό οι ενδιαφερό&micro;ενοι &micro;πορούν να απευθύνονται
στη γρα&micro;&micro;ατεία &micro;εταπτυχιακών σπουδών, Καραολή και Δη&micro;ητρίου 80, 18534, 4ος όροφος, Πανεπιστή&micro;ιο Πειραιώς, Τηλ : 210 4142281, 210 4142251. Fax : 210 4142349, από 12:00 - 17:00
(κυρία Καραστατήρα).
Για έντυπα αιτήσεων, πληροφορίες και κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών οι ενδιαφερό&micro;ενοι &micro;πορούν να
απευθύνονται στη γρα&micro;&micro;ατεία Οργάνωσης και •   ιοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων, Καραολή και •   η&micro;ητρίου 80,
18534,1ος όροφος, Πανεπιστή&micro;ιο Πειραιώς, Τηλ : 210 4142099 .Fax : 210 4142344, από 09:00 - 17:00
(κυρία Σταυριανίδου)
*Κριτήρια Επιλογής:*
Στο &micro;εταπτυχιακό πρόγρα&micro;&micro;α γίνονται δεκτοί πτυχιούχοι ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ της η&micro;εδαπής ή αντιστοίχων ο&micro;οταγών ιδρυ&micro;άτων της αλλοδαπής, των οποίων ο τίτλος έχει αναγνωρισθεί από το ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ. Οι υποψήφιοι έχουν την δυνατότητα να συνεχίσουν για την απόκτηση Διδακτορικού Διπλώ&micro;ατος.
Οι υποψήφιοι θα πρέπει να έχουν πολύ καλή γνώση της Αγγλικής γλώσσας, που να διαπιστώνεται &micro;ε ικανοποιητικό βαθ&micro;ό σε TOEFL ή Proficiency. Η διαπίστωση της γνώσης της Αγγλικής αποτελεί βασική προϋπόθεση για την αξιολόγηση των υποψηφίων.
*Σημειώσεις:*
Το T&micro;ή&micro;α Οργάνωσης και Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων του Πανεπιστη&micro;ίου Πειραιώς ανακοινώνει την
έναρξη της πέμπτης σειράς του Προγρά&micro;&micro;ατος Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών , το οποίο οδηγεί στην απονο&micro;ή Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώ&micro;ατος στη Διοίκηση των Επιχειρήσεων (Executive Master in Business Administration) και απευθύνεται σε εργαζό&micro;ενους πτυχιούχους &micro;ε τριετή τουλάχιστον επαγγελ&micro;ατική προϋπηρεσία μετά την απόκτηση του πρώτου πτυχίου.
Το πρόγρα&micro;&micro;α είναι διάρκειας τεσσάρων ακαδη&micro;αϊκών εξα&micro;ήνων και αρχίζει τον Οκτώβριο του 2006, &micro;ε την εισαγωγή 40 περίπου &micro;εταπτυχιακών φοιτητών.
Η παρακολούθηση των &micro;αθη&micro;άτων είναι υποχρεωτική.
*Ιστοσελίδα:*
http://www.unipi.gr/akad_tmhm/org_dioik_epix/metapt/emba/files/maingr.htm

Λήξη Υποβολής Αιτήσεων 
26/5/2006

----------


## Morgan

8ema gia plirofories pano se spoudes sthn ellada gia olous tous tomeis tou MBA (costos,diarkeia,epixorigisis, sxoles, ktl ktl).
....

φιλε azzos, εδω ημαστε

----------


## Asterias

Χρήστε, έχουμε πουθενά καμιά λίστα με τίτλους μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών που έχουν να κάνουν με Ναυτιλιακά σε Α.Ε.Ι.;

----------


## Morgan

ΓΙΑ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΙΛΑΣ ΣΤΡΑΤΟ?

----------


## Asterias

Ναι, μέχρι στιγμής έχω δει τα τμήματα στη Χίο και ένα MSM στο ΠαΠει για Ναυτιλία, Τουρισμό και Υπηρεσίες. Υπάρχουν και άλλα έτσι;;

----------


## Michael

Έχει και στο ΟΠΑ κάτι σχετικό. Για τσεκάρισε:
http://www.msmfull.aueb.gr/msmDownlo...ownload003.pdf
http://www.msmfull.aueb.gr/GREEKLang...xtraEntries=10

----------


## Morgan

εγω γνωριζα μοναχα ΠαΠει και Χιου...(thanks Michael)

----------


## Asterias

Ok Thanks! Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον και αυτό, κουμπώνει και ωραία με P.R. μεταπτυχιακό που σου δίνει κ μια άλλη διέξοδο σε περίπτωση που...

----------


## Μαντούβαλος Μιχάλης

Γειά σας παιδιά! Είμαι καινούριος στο φόρουμ και όπως καταλαβαίνετε και στον τομέα της ναυτιλίας. Ψάχνω ιδέες για να προτείνω θέμα για το Dissertation μου στους καθηγητές μου εδώ στο Πλυμουθ. Το τμήμα είναι ιδιαίτερα ενδιαφέρον με τοσο θεωριτικές όσο και πρακτικές εφαρμογές. Αν έχετε ιδέες για θέματα πάνω σε οποιονδήποτε τομέα (chartering, tankers-dry bulk carriers-container ships- LNG, LPG, Chem, human resources, safety, environment, Ports κτλ.) εκτός απο νομικά, θα ήμουν υποχρεωμένος. Επιπλέον αν υπάρχει και διαθέσιμο υλικό που θα με βοηθήσει στην προσπάθεια μου, μπορείτε να το στείλετε στο silver040582@hotmail.com
Οποιοσδήποτε χρειαστεί οτιδήποτε είμαι κι εγω διαθέσιμος και διατεθειμένος να βοηθήσω με όποιο τρόπο μπορώ.

----------


## VLCC

Καλές οι ΑΕΝ αλλά θέλω να κάνω κάποιο μεταπτυχιακό !!!
Γνωρίζω πως όσον αφορά το Πανεπιστήμειο Πειραιά το τοπίο είναι νεφελώδες.
Υπάρχει κανείς που να γνωρίζει ή να έχει κάνει μεταπτυχιακό σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμειο??

Φιλικά 
vlcc

----------


## gvaggelas

Αν θέλεις μεταπτυχιακό πάνω στα ναυτιλιακά, τότε σε ότι αφορά κρατικά πανεπιστήμια οι προτάσαεις είναι δύο. Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς και Αιγαίου. Από ότι κατάλαβα το Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιώς το έχεις κοιτάξει. Κάποιες γενικές πληροφορίες για αυτό του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου

http://www.stt.aegean.gr/postStudiesClasses.asp

----------


## sonia24

να ρωτησω κατι; επειδη μπηκα και κοιταξα την ιστοσελιδα ειναι ενδιαφερον το θεμα, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα distance learning? η πρεπει να παρακολουθείς απο κοντα τα μαθηματα;

----------


## gvaggelas

τα μαθήματα απαιτούν παρακολούθηση. Αν θυμάμαι επιτρέπονται 2 ή 3 απουσίες (3ωρες) για κάθε μάθημα.

----------


## lambrakis

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΣ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟΥ ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟΥ ΑΓΑΙΟΥ Η ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## kouklentes

Παιδια το εχω ψιλοκοιταξει το θεμα μεταπτυχιακου.Στην  Ελλαδα ειναι ψιλομανικι.Στο Πα.πει δε μασ δεχονται πλεον τελειωσε αυτο.Τωρα οτι ειναι να γινει μονο στο πανεπιστημειο Χιου.Τελοσ παντων επειδη το ειχα κοιταξει,προσωπικα δε μου γεμιζε καιπολυ το ματι(προσωπικα παντα)για εξωτερικο κανεις?Εγω τωρα εκει το ψαχνω.Υπαρχει και σχετικο forum.

----------


## kouklentes

Γεια σου Μιχαλη 

Δε σου στελνω μηνυμα,δυστυχως,για να βοηθησω εσενα αλλα για να σε ρωτησω σχετικα με τις σπουδες στη Αγγλια.Απο οτι ειδα εχεις τελειωσει το plymouth?Σαν καλυτερος γνωστις του αντικειμενου θα ηθελα, αν σου ειναι ευκολο φυσικα, να μου μεταφερεις καποιες πληροφοριες σχετικα με αυτη την σχολη.Εχει τμημα ναυτιλιακων οικονομικων σε προπτυχιακο επιπεδο?Ειμαι πλοιαρχος γ' και θα ηθελα ενα ακομα πτυχιο με την προοπτικη καποια στιγμη να βγω γραφειο.Ακομα θα ηθελα να ξερω αν γινεται να παρακολουθησω το course απο το 2ο ή 3ο ετος λογω εργασιακης εμπειριας.Τελειωνοντας θαηθελα την γνωμη σου πανω στην αξιολογηση των πανεπιστημειων(γενικα αν γινεται).Πιο ειναι το καλυτερο,απο αποψη βαρυτητας πτυχιου.Τελευταιο πως ειναι η εργασια στο εξωτερικο υπαρχει περιπτωση να αποροφηθεις εκει ή ειναι ονειρο θερινης νυκτος κατι τετοιο?

Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα

----------


## Μαντούβαλος Μιχάλης

> Γεια σου Μιχαλη 
> 
> Δε σου στελνω μηνυμα,δυστυχως,για να βοηθησω εσενα αλλα για να σε ρωτησω σχετικα με τις σπουδες στη Αγγλια.Απο οτι ειδα εχεις τελειωσει το plymouth?Σαν καλυτερος γνωστις του αντικειμενου θα ηθελα, αν σου ειναι ευκολο φυσικα, να μου μεταφερεις καποιες πληροφοριες σχετικα με αυτη την σχολη.Εχει τμημα ναυτιλιακων οικονομικων σε προπτυχιακο επιπεδο?Ειμαι πλοιαρχος γ' και θα ηθελα ενα ακομα πτυχιο με την προοπτικη καποια στιγμη να βγω γραφειο.Ακομα θα ηθελα να ξερω αν γινεται να παρακολουθησω το course απο το 2ο ή 3ο ετος λογω εργασιακης εμπειριας.Τελειωνοντας θαηθελα την γνωμη σου πανω στην αξιολογηση των πανεπιστημειων(γενικα αν γινεται).Πιο ειναι το καλυτερο,απο αποψη βαρυτητας πτυχιου.Τελευταιο πως ειναι η εργασια στο εξωτερικο υπαρχει περιπτωση να αποροφηθεις εκει ή ειναι ονειρο θερινης νυκτος κατι τετοιο?
> 
> Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα


Επειδή πολλά παιδιά αναρωτιούνται για τις σπουδές τους στο εξωτερικό και δεί στην Αγγλία θα απαντισω αρχικά γενικά και ύστρερα για την περίπτωση του Πλύμουθ.

Κανενα πανεπιστήμιακο Msc στην Αγγλία δεν θα προσφέρει κάποια πρακτική χρησιμότητα αναφορικά με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα. Αν δεν υπάρχει το πρακτικό υπόβαθρο (ήδη εργασιακή εμπειρία στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα) το μόνο που θα δώσουν είναι διοικητικές γνώσεις όσον αφορά δουλειά στη στεριά. Η ίδια εικόνα επικρατεί και για τα bachelor, με τη διαφορά οτι εκεί διδάσκονται τουλάχιστον τα βασικά περί του ναυτικού επαγγέλματος κι αυτό όχι σε όλα τα πανεπιστήμια.
Η Αγγλία είναι μια καλή λύση για την απόκτηση ενώς ανώτατου διπλώματος (προϋπόθεση η άμεση αναγνώριση απο το ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ) μέσα σε ένα χρόνο. Κάτι που πολλά παιδιά απο ΤΕΙ ή ΑΕΝ επιδιώκουν. Προσοχή λοιπόν στα πανεπιστήμια που δεν αναγνωρίζονται. Η φοίτηση ξεκινάει απο την αρχή, ό,τι κι αν έχεις τελεώσει σε κάποια άλλη χώρα.
Αναφερόμενοι στο Πλύμουθ, είναι αναγνωρισμένο απο το ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ άμεσα, και προσφέρει και bachelor και Msc στα ναυτιλιακά. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το πανεπιστήμιο, τα μαθήματα και την πόλη και την ζωή γενικότερα επισκευθείτε το www.plymouth.ac.uk . 
Ειδικότερα για το ναυτιλιακό Msc που παρακολουθώ εγώ, έχει μόνο εργασίες κατα την διάρκεια του χρόνου! Αυτό είναι πάρα πολύ καλό γιατί δεν έχεις το άγχος των εξετάσεων και με έναν καλό προγραμματισμό τελειώνεις έγκαιρα και τις εργασίες. Από την άλλη όμως όλη την χρονιά τρέχεις ερευνώντας όλες τις διαπλεκόμενες πλευρές της ναυτιλίας σε όλο τον κόσμο. Απόκτηση γνώσης μέσα απο προσωπική έρευνα.
Προσωπική συμβουλή: 
για τους ναυτικούς: παιδιά ταξιδέψτε μέχρι το βαθμό του γραμματικού ή ΄β μηχανικού και μετά αναζητήστε λύσεις σε γραφείο στην στεριά κάνοντας κάποιο άλλο ανώτατο πτυχίο. Για εσάς η προϋπηρεσία σε συνδιασμό πάντα στο τέλος με κάποιο ανώτατο πτυχίο έχει μόνο αποτέλεσμα. Φτάνοντας σε αυτούς τους βαθμούς, μπορείτε να κάνετε 1 χρόνο διάλειμμα, κάνοντας 1 μεταπτυχιακό, μετά ταξιδεύετε άλλα 1-2 χρόνια και στα καπάκια γίνεστε καπετάνιοι ή ¶ μηχανικοί και κάθεστε γραφείο έχοντας και τα 10 χρόνια στην θάλασσα.
για τους υπόλοιπους: παιδιά τα πράγματα είναι δύσκολα για εμάς, αφού δεν έχουμε εργασιακή εμπειρία στη θάλασσα. Ευκαιρείες στην Αγγλία πολλές, αλλά είναι τέτοιος ο ναυτιλιακός κλάδος γενικότερα που λειτουργεί με συγκεκριμένο κύκλο γνωριμιών, οπότε κάνοντας την αρχή σε εταιρείες της Αγγλίας, δεν σημαίνει τίποτα για τους Έλληνες πλοιοκτήτες. Γυρίζοντας πίσω στην Ελλάδα ξεκινάμε πάλι απο την αρχή και η προϋπηρεσία που θα έχουμε γράψει έχοντας φάει τα καλύτερα μας χρόνια στην ξενιτιά μάλλον ανασταλτικός παράγοντας είναι για να μας προσλάβουν στις "Οικογενειακές" ελληνικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, που επιπλέον προτιμούν ανθρώπους της θάλασσας ακόμα και για τις γραφειακές θέσεις.
Προσωπικά, έχοντας ένα πτυχίο λογιστικής απο τον Πειραιά, κι ένα μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά, θα προσπαθήσω πρώτα να δικτυοθώ και να κάνω έναν άλφα κύκλο γνωριμιών στις ελληνικές εταιρείες, πρωτού σκεφτώ την λύση του εξωτερικού.
Παιδιά σαν την Ελλάδα πουθενά!!!
Ακόμα και οι ελληνικες εταιρείες κολοσσοί στην παγκόσμια ναυτιλία, μεταφέρουν μια μια τα γραφεία τους απο το Λονδίνο πίσω στην Ελλάδα.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!!!

----------


## kouklentes

Καταρχιν ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου.Χαιρομαι ν α ακουω ιδεες και σχολια απο ανθρωπους που βρισκονται  κοντα στο χωρο.Δεν  ξερω ομως τη αποψη  σου  για την νεα νομοθεσια  περι  μειωσης  της  συνθεσης  στα πλοια  με Ελληνικη   σημαια.Τα χρονια  που  θα υπαρχει μονο καπετανιος και πρωτος μηχανικος στα πλοια ειναι προ των πυλων .Γι'αυτο ,οπως μασ εχουν μαθει στα πλοια ,φροντιζουμε τωρα για να εχουμε αργοτερα.Στην δικη μου περιπτωση κανω τωρα την εκπαιδευση για β καπετανιος οποτε ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη να ασχολειθω και με παραπανω σπουδες.Παντως τα παιδια που εχουν μονο πανεπιστημειακη μορφωση δεν ειναι καταδικασμενα καθολου νομιζω.Η ναυτιλιακες εχιυν την λυση καπου στο ενδιαμεσο.Δηλαδη χρησιμοποιουν ανθρωπους μς ανωτερες γνωσεις εκει που τους χρειαζονται και αφηνουν τουσ καπετανεους σε αλλα τμηματα που πραγματικα η υπηρεσια τους ειναι οντως χρησιμη(βλεπε operation)Τελος παντων θα ηθελα την γνωμη σου για πανεπιστημεια οπως το southampton,      solent   , newcastle, liverpool john moore.Οσο τωρα για τις εταιρειες εγω δεν εχω δει καμια εταιρεια να ερχεται Ελλαδα (μιλαω για πλοιοκτητριες και οχι ατζεντηδες) η φορολογια ακομη δεν ευνοει  ουτε θ α ευνοησει και ποτε και τελος  ειναι και θεμα βυσματος (αν εχεις βυσμα διαβαινε )τουλαχιστον εξω θα υπαρχει μια λιγο περισσοτερο αξιοκρατικη διαδικασια.

Ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου

----------


## Morgan

κατα την γνωμη μου δεν χρειαζεται το διπλωμα του γραμματικου η του β' για να εργασθεις στο γραφειο - ειναι τοσες πλεον οι εταιρειες και τοσο λιγο το προσωπικο με εστω λιγες τεχνικες γνωσεις ειτε καπετανιου ειτε μηχανικου, που αν ψαχτεις αποκλειεται σχεδον να μην βρεις την καλη ακρη σου.

αλλωστε ο αριθμος "10 χρονια" στην θαλασσα ,λεγεται ευκολοτερα απο οτι πραγματοποιηται

----------


## kouklentes

το θεμαmorgan  ειναι πως θα γινει να εδραιωθουμε.Αυτο εγω πιστευω γινεται με λιγες παραπανω σπουδες.Καθαρα προσωπικα γιατι ετσι θα νιωσω πιο ασφαλεις.Οποτε εσυ τι προτεινεις .Γνωμη απλα ζηταω τιποτα παραπανω..

----------


## Morgan

afou mpeis na ergastheis , mporeis na edraiwtheis mesa apo thn douleia sou (milame panta oti den exeis vysma) kai fysika na epekteineis tis spoudes sou - eite me distance learning, eite me sovara seminaria , eite me part time metaptyxiako (se pairnoyn kai eykolotera logw ergasiakhs empeirias) , akoma mia ksenh glwssa....k.o.k..

ennoeite oti ayta einai proswpikes apopseis pou vasizontai sthn dikh mou periptwsh

----------


## kouklentes

Φιλε μου κατι τελευταιο σχετικα με το plymouth.
Ειδα ενα προγραμμα το οποιο λεγεται ONE YEAR TOP-UP PROGRAMMES.Αυτα τα προγραματα προκειται για προπτυχιακο (bachelor) το οποιο ειναι αναγνωρισμενο χωρις να χρειαζεται να κανεις τρια χρονια ή ειναι κατι αλλο??????????????????

----------


## Morgan

den to gnwrizw..
koita thn perigrafh kai prosoxh sta psila grammata

----------


## evan

Kalispera,

Tha ithela na mou peite ama iparxei MBA se marine or shipping mgt stin elada kai pia einai ta kalitera kata tin gnomi sas, psaxnw auto to diastima ala eimai kai fantaros kai den exw poli xrono.

euxaristw gia ton xrono sas
evan

----------


## Tzigis

Γενικά τα top-up προγράμματα στα Βρεττανικά Πανεπιστήμια απευθύνονται σε όσους έχουν κάνει κάποιο ανάλογης υφής πτυχίο. Αυτό όμως είναι η πεπατημένη. Σε γενικές γραμμές το καθεστώς που επικρατεί στην πλειοψηφία των πανεπιστημίων είναι ότι σε δέχονται σχετικά εύκολα εάν έχεις να επιδείξεις ένα καλό βιογραφικό το οποίο να μπορείς να το στηρίξεις με ανάλογα references. το θέμα όμως είναι πως η δυναμική αυτών των top ups prog δεν είναι αρκετά μεγάλη στην αγορά παρά μόνο εάν ο αιτών δεν έχει να επιδείξει πτυχίο, μεταπτυχιακό κλπ. Αυτά βέβαια ισχύουν κυρίως για την αγορά της Αγγλίας, για άλλες χώρες υπάρχουν νομίζω καταλληλότεροι να απαντήσουν απο εμένα.

----------


## kouklentes

kalimera file mou .Epeidei de to katalaba kala ennoeis oti ean exw kapoio allo ptyxio tote to top up programme de metraei kai toso ?????diladi ayta ta programata einai kalytero na ta parakolou8eis otan den exeis kati allo????????Stin oysia omws prokeitai gia Bsc to opoio einai idio me h peripoy idio me opoiodhpoye allo????????

----------


## Tzigis

Μάλλον δεν εξήγησα σωστά εγώ. Λοιπόν, το top up είναι για εκείνους που έχουν ήδη πτυχίο και μεταπτυχιακό και κυρίως θέλουν είτε να εμπλουτίσουν το cv τους, είτε να αποκτήσουν κάποιεσ περαιτέρω γνώσεις σε κάποιο συγκεκριμένο θέμα, όπως για παράδειγμα τα ναυτιλιακά. Δεν έχει την ισχύ του Bsc αλλά είναι περισσότερο εξειδικευμένο ενώ το Bsc είναι κατάτι γενικότερο. Εάν μου πεις για πιο συγκεκριμένα BSc ενδιαφέρεσαι θα μάθω περισσότερες πληροφορίες και θα σου πω. Να το ψάξεις καλά πάντως γιατί δεν βλέπω το λόγο εάν έχεις αρκετά qualifications να σε δεχτούν για top up να μην κάνεις ένα καθαρό Βsc να τελειώνεις με το θέμα.

----------


## kouklentes

Με ενδιαφερει καποιο Bsc πανω στα ναυτιλιακα .Εχω τελειωσει Ακαδημιες Εμπορικου Ναυτικου και θελω να συνεχισω τις σπουδες μου πανω στο χωρο ωστε καποια στιγμη να βγω στο γραφειο καποιας εταιρειας .Γενικοτερα ομως λογω ηλικιας και επαγγελματικων υποχρεωσεων δε μπορω να αφιερωσω 3 χρονια για ενα πτυχιο.Οποτε εχω προσανατολιστει σε καποιο μεταπτυχιακο ή σε καποιο προγραμμα καποιου ,καλου παντα,Ιδρυματοςτο οποιο λογω τις προηγουμενης μου εργασιακης εμπειρειας θα με δεχτει για προπτυχιακο επιπεδο αν οχι στο τριτο ετος τουλαχιστον στο δευτερο

----------


## kouklentes

Βεβαια ολα αυτα τα εχω ακουσει οτι μπορει να ισχυουν αλλα μπορει και οχι γι'αυτο και εγω κανω την ερευνα μου

----------


## Tzigis

Κατά την άποψη μου το καλύτερο για εσένα θα ήταν να κάνεις αίτηση για μεταπτυχιακό. Πάρα πολλά πανεπιστήμια θα σε δεχτούν και θα έχεις και το ακαδημαικό background για να βγεις στη στεριά. Το να καταναλωθείς τρια χρόνια σε προπτυχιακό για να μάθεις αυτά που ήδη εν τις πράγμασι ξέρεις το θεωρώ άσκοπο.΄Ό,τι νομιζεις όμως εσύ. Πολύ καλά Μsc να τσεκάρεις έχει το southampton, plymouth όπως επίσης και το Cardiff.

----------


## kouklentes

Επειδη ακριβως δε θελω να καταναλωθω για  τρια χρονια εχω βρει το one yeartop up programme που ειναι για ενα χρονο.Δηλαδη ουσιαστικα θελω και ενα δευτερο πτυχιο .Δε γνωριζω ομως αν αυτο ειναι πραγματικα ενα δευτερο πτυχιο ή κατι υποδεεστερο.Γιατι καλα τα πτυχια αλλα απο την στιγμη που θα ε[πενδυσω ενα τεραστιο ποσο το οποιο εχει προερθει απο την εργασια μου στη σκληρη δουλεια της θαλασσας με ολες τισ στερησεις να το πεταξω σε κατι που ουσιαστικα δε θα μου παρεχει τα εφοδια τα οποια θελω εγω και τελος θελω τα χρηματα να πιασουν ΤΟΠΟ.

----------


## Asterias

*http://www.ypepth.gr/el_ec_category132.htm*

----------


## gvaggelas

ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ 
ΣΧΟΛΗ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ
ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΩΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ
«ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ, ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΕΘΝΕΣ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ - ΝΑ.Μ.Ε» 

*ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ ΕΚΔΗΛΩΣΗΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΟΣ 
ΓΙΑ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΕΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΕΣ
ΑΚΑΔΗΜΑΪΚΟΥ ΕΤΟΥΣ 2007-2008* Το Τμήμα Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών (ΤΝΕΥ) του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου ανακοινώνει ότι δέχεται αιτήσεις υποψηφίων για το Πρόγραμμα Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών (ΠΜΣ) «Ναυτιλία, Μεταφορές και Διεθνές Εμπόριο-ΝΑ.Μ.Ε», για το ακαδημαϊκό έτος 2007-2008.
Οι Μεταπτυχιακές Σπουδές στο ως άνω Πρόγραμμα, το οποίο λειτουργεί στη Χίο για ένατη συνεχή χρονιά, οδηγούν στη λήψη:
(α) *Μεταπτυχιακού Διπλώματος Εξειδίκευσης (ΜΔΕ)*
Στο πρόγραμμα, διάρκεια ενός (1) έτους, δίδεται η δυνατότητα εμβάθυνσης στους ακόλουθους τέσσερις (4) τομείς:
(α)Διοίκηση Ναυτιλιακών Επιχειρήσεων(β)Ναυτιλία, Επιχειρηματικότητα και Δίκαιο(γ)Συνδυασμένες Μεταφορές και Νέες Τεχνολογίες(δ)Διεθνής Οικονομική και Χρηματοοικονομική 

(β) *Διδακτορικού Διπλώματος (ΔΔ)*
Το Διδακτορικό αυτό πρόγραμμα δίνει την δυνατότητα για επιλεγμένους υποψήφιους να συμμετέχουν σε Δραστηριότητες του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικτύου Πανεπιστημίων TRANSPORTNET (περιγράφεται στη συνέχεια) όπως παρακολούθηση ειδικών διδακτορικών μαθημάτων και σεμιναρίων, συμμετοχή σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα, και εκτέλεση τμήματος του διδακτορικού σε ένα άλλο από τα Πανεπιστήμια του Δικτύου με πλήρη κάλυψη των εξόδων. Η προοπτική είναι, σύντομα, το Διδακτορικό αυτό Δίπλωμα να εξελιχθεί σε κοινό Ευρωπαϊκό Διδακτορικό Δίπλωμα. Το Διδακτορικό Πρόγραμμα, σύμφωνα με τον Νόμο, διαρκεί τουλάχιστον 3 έτη.
Επισημαίνεται ότι στους 4 καλύτερους φοιτητές του ΜΔΕ και στους 2 καλύτερους υποψήφιους διδάκτορες, μετά από επιλογή, μπορούν να δοθούν πλήρεις υποτροφίες οι οποίες καλύπτουν τα δίδακτρα και κόστος διαβίωσης 500 Ευρώ/μήνα.
Το Πρόγραμμα ΝΑ.Μ.Ε δίνει τη δυνατότητα πρόσβασης στις δραστηριότητες του διεθνούς δικτύου Πανεπιστημίων TRANSPORTNET (http://www.transportnet.org/) που αποτελείται από οκτώ διακεκριμένα Πανεπιστήμια στη διδασκαλία και έρευνα στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας και των μεταφορών: Πανεπιστήμιο Αμβέρσας, Πολυτεχνείο Λισαβόνας, Πανεπιστήμιο Καρλσρούης, Πανεπιστήμιο Γένοβας, Πολυτεχνείο Λοζάνης, Πολυτεχνείο Ντέλφτ Ολανδίας, Πανεπιστήμιο Λυών και Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου (ΤΝΕΥ). 
Στα πλαίσια του TRANSPORTNET οι φοιτητές του ΠΜΣ ΝΑ.Μ.Ε μπορούν να πάρουν υποτροφίες για δυο προγράμματα Marie Curie της ΕΕ τα οποία χρηματοδοτούν νέους ερευνητές για να συμμετάσχουν διαδοχικά σε οργανωμένους κύκλους μαθημάτων και σεμιναρίων στα διάφορα Πανεπιστήμια του δικτύου, όπως επίσης και σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα. 
Στο Πρόγραμμα γίνονται δεκτοί, μετά από συνεκτίμηση των τυπικών και ουσιαστικών προσόντων και επιλογή:
(α) πτυχιούχοι τμημάτων ΑΕΙ της ημεδαπής ή ομοταγών, αναγνωρισμένων, ιδρυμάτων της αλλοδαπής: Διοίκησης Επιχειρήσεων και Οικονομικών, Σπουδών, Ναυτιλιακών Σπουδών, Πολυτεχνικών Σχολών, Θετικών Επιστημών, Επιστημών Πληροφορικής, και Νομικής.
(β) αξιωματικοί του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού και του Λιμενικού Σώματος καθώς και των λοιπών παραγωγικών Στρατιωτικών Σχολών.
(γ) πτυχιούχοι τμημάτων ΤΕΙ, αντιστοίχων με τα παραπάνω τμήματα, εφόσον πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις του Νόμου.
(δ) αξιωματικοί του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού, εφ' όσον πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις του Νόμου. 
Σημειώνεται ότι οι υποψήφιοι που προέρχονται από σχολές Νομικής καθώς και από τις κατηγορίες (β), (γ) και (δ), εάν επιλεγούν, υποχρεούνται να παρακολουθήσουν ένα προπαρασκευαστικό πρόγραμμα σπουδών πριν από την ένταξή τους στο ΠΜΣ ΝΑ.Μ.Ε.
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι καλούνται να υποβάλουν τις αιτήσεις τους μέχρι και την *Παρασκευή 24 Αυγούστου 2007. Επισημαίνεται ότι οι υποψήφιοι που θα επιλεγούν θα πρέπει να έχουν ολοκληρώσει τις προπτυχιακές τους σπουδές μέχρι την ημερομηνία της εγγραφής τους στο Πρόγραμμα (5.10.2007).*
Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες καθώς και δικαιολογητικά συμμετοχής παρέχονται από τη Γραμματεία του ΠΜΣ ΝΑ.Μ.Ε., καθημερινά 10-2 στα τηλ: 2271035222, fax: 2271035229, e-mail: ΝΑΜΕ_Gram@aegean.gr, καθώς και από την ιστοσελίδα: http://www.stt.aegean.gr
Καθηγητής Ν. Λίτινας
Διευθυντής ΠΜΣ

----------


## kary

καλησπερα σε ολους!ειμαι νεος στο forum και θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας.λοιπον...ειμαι κατοχος πτυχιου του τμηματος Στατιστικης και Ασφαλιστικης Επιστημης του Πανεπιστημιου Πειραια και ενδιαφερομαι για ενα μεταπτυχιακο στον τομεα της ναυτιλιας.με το πτυχιο που εχω θα γινω δεκτος???αρχικα το ενδιαφερον μου στραφηκε στο ναυτιλιακο τμημα του Πα.Πει.στην συνεχεια ενα φιλος μου προτεινε να κοιταξω και το BCA.το ξερω οτι ειναι σαφως καλυτερο το Πα.Πει αλλα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω οσους γνωριζουν να μου πουν καποιες πληροφοριες για το BCA.θα ηθελα να μαθω κατα ποσο το master in shipping του BCA υπολογιζεται στην αγορα εργασιας και αν αξιζει να το κοιταξω.επισης μια εδεικτικη τιμη για τα διδακτρα θα ηταν ευπροσδεκτη.ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων  :Smile:

----------


## Asterias

*ALBA MBA IN SHIPPING; Το έχεις ψάξει;* 

*http://www.alba.edu.gr/academic/shipping*

----------


## kary

θα μπορουσε καποιος που γνωριζει να με ενημερωσει για το κοστος του Μεταπτυχιακου στα Ναυτιλιακα στο Πα.Πει και για το κοστος του μεταπτυχιακου στο Ο.Π.Α στην Διοικηση Υπηρεσιων? ευχαριστω

----------


## gvaggelas

Δυστυχώς οι ιστοσελίδες των Μ.Π.Σ. δεν αναφέρουν το κόστος της φοίτησης. Αν θέλεις μπορείς να ζητήσεις πληροφορίες

Γραμματεία του Μεταπτυχιακού Προγράμματος: κα. Κουκάκη Κατερίνα
Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών (κτίριο Ευελπίδων), Λευκάδος 33 και Ευελπίδων 47, Γραφείο 206 (2ος Όροφος)
Tηλέφωνο: 2108203874, Fax: 2108203875
email: kkoukaki@aueb.gr
*Οι ώρες λειτουργίας της Γραμματείας είναι Τρίτη, Πέμπτη και Παρασκευή από 11:00 έως 13:00*

*και* 

210-4142540 και 210-4142542 για το μεταπτυχιακό του Πα.Πει.

----------


## kary

παιδια θα ηθελα τη γνωμη σας.με βαθμο απολυτηριου 5,9 του τμηματος Στατιστικης κ Ασφαλιστικης του Πα.Πει εχω ελπιδες να γινω δεκτος στο ΜΠΣ του ΟΠΑ στη Διοικηση Υπηρεσιων??αξιζει τον κοπο να το προσπαθησω ή ειμαι χαμενος απο χέρι??

----------


## kary

καποια γνωμη?? τιποτα?
 :Sad:

----------


## Asterias

Kary καλό θα ήταν να επικοινωνήσεις κατευθείαν με το τμήμα, κάνε την αίτησή σου και βλέπεις...

----------


## .voyager

Θα ήθελα μια "μικρή" βοηθεια κι εγώ...  :Confused:  (Ελπίζω να είμαι στο σωστό thread)
Είμαι φοιτητής στο τμήμα Διοίκησης Τουριστικών Επιχειρήσεων του ΤΕΙ Πατρών. Θα 'θελα να απασχοληθώ στους τομείς της κρουαζιέρας (άμεσα σχετιζόμενος με τη σχολή μου) και της ακτοπλοϊας, κυρίως. Ενδιαφέρομαι για μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά (μάλλον εξωτερικό γιατί Ελλάδα, στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά, δεν παίζει να με δεχθούν, όντας από ΤΕΙ - και έξω δύσκολο θα είναι). Θα ήταν σωστότερη επιλογή αυτό το master ή ένα ΜΒΑ, που μου πρετείνουν κάποιοι γνωστοί μου, ή ακόμη κάποιο master in tourism? Υπάρχουν ΜΒΑs που "εξειδικεύονται" στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία, κρουαζιέρα κτλ.?  :Confused:  Όποιος μπορεί, ας βοηθήσει. Είτε εδώ, είτε με private msg.

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## ngous

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά .
Μια καλή πρόταση για μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά είναι το MSc Maritime Operations του LJMU, το οποίο διεξάγεται στην Ελλάδα σε συνεργασία με το CITY university of Seattle.Επίσης υπάρχει και το MSc Maritime Technical Operations.

Ο Ά κύκλος του Μεταπτυχιακού αρχίζει τον Φεβρουάριο και αιτήσεις γίνονται
δεκτές μέχρι τα μέσα Ιανουαρίου.

Τα μαθήματα γίνονται από Άγγλους Καθηγητές του Πανεπιστημίου και ΜΟΝΟ.

Παρακάτω δίνονται links από το site του LJMU με περιεχόμενο που αφορά τα προγράμματα (προυποθέσεις εισαγωγής, κόστος κλπ). Προς το παρόν ελληνικό site δεν υπάρχει, κάτι όμως που θα γίνει σύντομα.

http://www.ljmu.ac.uk/courses/postgraduate/91881.htm
http://www.ljmu.ac.uk/courses/postgraduate/91893.htm

 Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείτε να επικοινωνήσετε απευθείας με τον κ. Γ.Τόλη (liaison officer of LJMU at City University of Athens) στο τηλ. (210) 32.43.221 ή e-mail: tolis@cityu.gr

----------


## mastromarinos

> Θα ήθελα μια "μικρή" βοηθεια κι εγώ...  (Ελπίζω να είμαι στο σωστό thread)
> Είμαι φοιτητής στο τμήμα Διοίκησης Τουριστικών Επιχειρήσεων του ΤΕΙ Πατρών. Θα 'θελα να απασχοληθώ στους τομείς της κρουαζιέρας (άμεσα σχετιζόμενος με τη σχολή μου) και της ακτοπλοϊας, κυρίως. Ενδιαφέρομαι για μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά (μάλλον εξωτερικό γιατί Ελλάδα, στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά, δεν παίζει να με δεχθούν, όντας από ΤΕΙ - και έξω δύσκολο θα είναι). Θα ήταν σωστότερη επιλογή αυτό το master ή ένα ΜΒΑ, που μου πρετείνουν κάποιοι γνωστοί μου, ή ακόμη κάποιο master in tourism? Υπάρχουν ΜΒΑs που "εξειδικεύονται" στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία, κρουαζιέρα κτλ.?  Όποιος μπορεί, ας βοηθήσει. Είτε εδώ, είτε με private msg.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


Φίλε μου δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς τι μεταπτυχιακό θα μπορούσες να ακολουθήσεις, αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι υπάρχουν τώρα πανεπιστημιακές σχολές του εξωτερικού στην Ελλάδα που έχουν μεταπτυχιακές σπουδές και ακόμα στο ΤΕΙ Πειραιά υπάρχει πρόγραμμα μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών σε συνεργασία με Πανεπιστήμιο της Αγγλίας. Ισως ερευνώντας να βρεις κάποιο που να έχει σχέση με το αντικείμενο που σε ενδιαφέρει. Γενικά αν μπορείς να κάνεις μεταπτυχιακό δουλεύοντας ταυτόχρονα θα είναι προς όφελό σου.
Αν πάντως θέλεις να κάνεις ένα μεταπτυχιακό για να πιάσεις δουλειά σε κάποιο κρουαζιερόπλοιο δεν το θεωρώ αναγκαίο. Μπορείς να πιάσεις δουλειά με το πτυχίο του ΤΕΙ, να δεις και πως είναι τα πράγματα, να αποκτήσεις κάποια εμπειρία που θα σε οφελήσει οπωσδήποτε και ταυτόχρονα αν ακόμα το θέλεις μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις ένα μεταπτυχιακό.

----------


## Dennis

to ptyxio tou john moores(liverpool) dn anagnwrizete edw...

----------


## ngous

> to ptyxio tou john moores(liverpool) dn anagnwrizete edw...


file Dennis arga h grhgora (mallon grhgora)8a anagnwristoun ola opote mia h allh... H arxh egine me ta amerikanika (deree, city university , anatolia klp)
Pantws aposo xerw ta epaggelmatika dikaiwmata einai katoxyrwmena  :Smile:

----------


## Thanassis___

Peri kolegion den exei bgei kapoia episimi apofasi.Eixan pei prin ta xristougena alla...edo einai Ellada ti na kanoume

----------


## triad

Καλημερα & Καλη χρονια σε ολους, καλες θαλασσες σε οσους ταξιδευουν. Σχετικα με long distance μεταπτυχιακα, σε ναυτιλιακα εχετε τιποτα υποψη που να ειναι αναγνωρισμενο? του Lloyd's ειναι?

----------


## nik

> Θα ήθελα μια "μικρή" βοηθεια κι εγώ...  (Ελπίζω να είμαι στο σωστό thread)
> Είμαι φοιτητής στο τμήμα Διοίκησης Τουριστικών Επιχειρήσεων του ΤΕΙ Πατρών. Θα 'θελα να απασχοληθώ στους τομείς της κρουαζιέρας (άμεσα σχετιζόμενος με τη σχολή μου) και της ακτοπλοϊας, κυρίως. Ενδιαφέρομαι για μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά (μάλλον εξωτερικό γιατί Ελλάδα, στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά, δεν παίζει να με δεχθούν, όντας από ΤΕΙ - και έξω δύσκολο θα είναι). Θα ήταν σωστότερη επιλογή αυτό το master ή ένα ΜΒΑ, που μου πρετείνουν κάποιοι γνωστοί μου, ή ακόμη κάποιο master in tourism? Υπάρχουν ΜΒΑs που "εξειδικεύονται" στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία, κρουαζιέρα κτλ.?  Όποιος μπορεί, ας βοηθήσει. Είτε εδώ, είτε με private msg.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά με υγεία και ευτυχία!

Δύσκολα να βρεις φίλε μου κάποιο πρόγραμμα μεταπτυχιακού εξειδικευμένο στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία ή στην κρουαζιέρα. Ακόμα και το ναυτιλιακό στο Πα.Πει ή το μεταπτυχιακό στο τμήμα ναυτιλίας της Χίου πρόκεινται για ναυτιλιακά προγράμματα που δεν εξειδικεύονται στην κρουαζιέρα και στην ακτοπλοϊα, αλλά επεκτείνονται σε όλο το φάσμα της ναυτιλίας. (Οικονομικό, Χρημα/κονομικό, νομικό, τεχνικό, περιβαλλοντικό κλπ).

Το ίδιο δύσκολη θεωρώ πως είναι η προσπάθειά σου να βρεις ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα και στο εξωτερικό.

Τώρα όσον αφορά τις εναλλακτικές προτάσεις που σου έχουν προτείνει, εξαρτάται από εσένα και από το τί θέλεις να κάνεις...

ΥΓ:ΜΒΑ στη ναυτιλία από όσο γνωρίζω έχει το ΑLBA, άντε να βρεις και 1-2 ακόμα στην Ευρώπη..

----------


## .voyager

Καταρχήν, σας ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια :wink:
Θα κάνω την πρακτική μου και βλέπω παράλληλα.
Απλά να σημειώσω ότι δε με ενδιαφέρει να εργασθώ πάνω σε πλόιο. Αν ήταν θα πηγαινα εμποροπλοιάρων να γίνω σαν τον πατέρα μου  :Smile:

----------


## HAMBURG-EVOIA BURNING

POS KAI POTE KAI ME PIES PROIPOTHESEIS MPOREIS NA PAREIS MEROS SE AFTO TO METAPTIXIAKO?

----------


## Natalia

Paidia kali xronia se olous!!
Molis graftika sto forum, to opoio k petuxa kata ti diarkeia anazitisis sto net gia metaptuxiako sta nautiliaka(!!!!!)
Eimai teleiofoiti tou proptuxiakou tmimatos nautilias kai epixeirimatikwn upiresiwn tou panepistimiou Aigaiou (Xios).
Tha ithela na sas pw tin apopsi mou gia to tmima, pou parousiazei omoiotites me to antistoixo metaptuxiako tou nisiou (idioi kathigites ktl.), k to opoio exoun parakolouthisei arketoi filoi mou..Ta atoma einai liga genikotera sta tmimata k auto voitha k stin sunennoisi me tous kathigites..Proswpika pisteuw oti to gnwstiko antikeimeno tou metaptuxiakou einai sxedon idio me to proptuxiako k sunithws ta paidia tou proptuxiakou to protimoun gia na exoun ena tupiko xarti (kai sigouro dioti emas mas pairnoun pio eukola opws ginetai se ola to proptuxiaka tmimata tis Elladas pou exoun k antistoixa metaptuxiaka).Exw gnwrisei vevaia kai arketa paidia apo alles sxoles pou to exoun epileksei ws eksideikeusi kai einai polu euxaristimena.Na simeiwsw oti sxedon oloi oi kathigites einai polloi aksiologoi deixnoun endiaferon opou aksizei kai dn pigainoerxontai Athina-Xio.Epi tis ousias prokeitai, oson afora osous exoun teleiwsei to antistoixo proptyxiako, gia kati to perito..Kata th gnwmi mou lusi gia metaptyxiako einai kapoia ekseidikeusi se naulwseis kai broking alla den kserw an uparxoun (k anagnwrismena-pera apo ta gnwsta seminaria-)..Opws eida kai sta post tou forum alla kai se apeira site, ola ta metaptyxiaka (entos kai ektos elladas) exoun ton geniko titlo Shipping,Trade and Transport kai perilamvanoun mathimata pou didaskontai sto 3o k 4o etos tis sxolis mou..Oso gia to Alba pou proanaferthike exw akousei k egw polu kala logia alla k polles upervoles gia tis proupothesei eisagwgis, pou mallon den isxioun k apoluta gia olous..Gia paradeigma, filos m foitise ekei kanonika me xamilotato meso oro sto apolutirio tou lukeiou(12!)isws dioti o pateras tou einai genikos dieuthintis gnwstis nautiliakis tou peiraia kai tou prosethese 3 anuparkta xronia proupiresias sto cv tou!!!...Xwris na simainei kati auto prokeitai gia mia polu kali alla polu akrivi lusi. Omws paidia min agxwneste..Otan thes na petuxeis kati kapoia stigmi tha erthei i eukairia!!!
Exw akousei oti kai stin Ollandia uparxoun kala metaptyxiaka xwris omws na exw vrei kati..An gnwrizei kapoios kati sxetiko i' kai genikotera gia pio ekseidikeumeta metaptuxiaka broking i' chartering (ektos apo logistics kai shipping)tha imoun eugnwmwn....
Xila sugnwmi gia to terastio post!!!
Filia Pollaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## Tzortz

Γεια σας παιδια! Ειμαι καινουργιος σε αυτο το φορουμ (σημερα το ανακαλυψα). Εψαχνα για μεταπτυχιακο στα ναυτιλιακα. Ακουω συχνα τωρα τελευταια να αναφερονται στο μεταπτυχιακο του Πειραια στα ναυτιλιακα, και να λενε οτι βρισκεις ευκολα δουλεια μετα, ο πρωτος μισθος ειναι στα 1500-1700 ευρω και με καλες προοπτικες εξελιξης κτλ.
Φυσικα ολα ειναι υποκειμενικα. Για καποιους 1500-1700 ειναι καλα και για αλλους δεν ειναι. Το οτι βρισκεις ευκολα δουλεια και αυτο ειναι υποκειμενικο, γιατι εχει να κανει με τις ικανοτητες του καθε ατομου και τις γνωσεις που εχει, αλλα και το τι δοντι κρυβεται απο πισω (αν κρυβεται)+(Ελλαδα ειμαστε)  :Wink: 
Εγω ηθελα να ρωτησω αν καποιος εχει τελειωσει μεταπτυχιακο στα ναυτιλιακα, η ΜΒΑ in shipping η κατι αναλογο και αν βρηκε μετα ευκολα δουλεια στην Ελλαδα και με τι μισθο?
Εγω σπουδαζω Αγγλια (2ο ετος) και σαφως μετα απο 2 χρονια βλεπω τις μεγαλες διαφορες στον επαγγελματικο τομεα και στις αποδοχες, μεταξυ των δυο χωρων. Η αποψη μου ειναι οτι δεν αξιζει να γυρισεις/να μεινεις στην Ελλαδα με τους μισθους που εχει. Το κοστος της μορφωσης απο το σχολειο μεχρι την αποφοιτηση απο το πανεπιστημιο, ειναι μια τεραστια επενδυση, απο τους γονεις, απο εμας κτλ. Αυτη η επενδυση με τον μισθο των 700, 1000, ακομη και 1500 ευρω το μηνα, δεν μπορεις να την αποσβεσεις ευκολα, αφου καλα, καλα αυτα τα λεφτα δεν φτανουν για να αυτοσυντηρηθεις με τα μηνιαια σου εξοδα. Γενικοτερα ειμαι σε μια φαση ψαξιματος με πτυχια, μεταπτυχιακα και μισθους για να δω τι γινεται. Ωραια για σπουδες η Αγγλια αλλα σου λειπει η Ελλαδα, ακομη και με τις δυσκολιες που εχει (απο πλευρας οργανωσης και νοοτροπιας). Γι'αυτο ρωταω, αν ξερει κανεις, παρακαλω ας μοιραστει την αποψη της/του.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

Γιωργος

----------


## harry_24

> Θα ήθελα μια "μικρή" βοηθεια κι εγώ...  (Ελπίζω να είμαι στο σωστό thread)
> Είμαι φοιτητής στο τμήμα Διοίκησης Τουριστικών Επιχειρήσεων του ΤΕΙ Πατρών. Θα 'θελα να απασχοληθώ στους τομείς της κρουαζιέρας (άμεσα σχετιζόμενος με τη σχολή μου) και της ακτοπλοϊας, κυρίως. Ενδιαφέρομαι για μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά (μάλλον εξωτερικό γιατί Ελλάδα, στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά, δεν παίζει να με δεχθούν, όντας από ΤΕΙ - και έξω δύσκολο θα είναι). Θα ήταν σωστότερη επιλογή αυτό το master ή ένα ΜΒΑ, που μου πρετείνουν κάποιοι γνωστοί μου, ή ακόμη κάποιο master in tourism? Υπάρχουν ΜΒΑs που "εξειδικεύονται" στην επιβατηγό ναυτιλία, κρουαζιέρα κτλ.?  Όποιος μπορεί, ας βοηθήσει. Είτε εδώ, είτε με private msg.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά


 
καθαρά με ακτοπλοϊα δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάτι πάντως στο ΤΝΕΥ υπάρχει μάθημα διοίκηση ακτοπλοίας

----------


## nik

> Paidia kali xronia se olous!!
> Molis graftika sto forum, to opoio k petuxa kata ti diarkeia anazitisis sto net gia metaptuxiako sta nautiliaka(!!!!!)
> Eimai teleiofoiti tou proptuxiakou tmimatos nautilias kai epixeirimatikwn upiresiwn tou panepistimiou Aigaiou (Xios).
> Tha ithela na sas pw tin apopsi mou gia to tmima, pou parousiazei omoiotites me to antistoixo metaptuxiako tou nisiou (idioi kathigites ktl.), k to opoio exoun parakolouthisei arketoi filoi mou..Ta atoma einai liga genikotera sta tmimata k auto voitha k stin sunennoisi me tous kathigites..Proswpika pisteuw oti to gnwstiko antikeimeno tou metaptuxiakou einai sxedon idio me to proptuxiako k sunithws ta paidia tou proptuxiakou to protimoun gia na exoun ena tupiko xarti (kai sigouro dioti emas mas pairnoun pio eukola opws ginetai se ola to proptuxiaka tmimata tis Elladas pou exoun k antistoixa metaptuxiaka).Exw gnwrisei vevaia kai arketa paidia apo alles sxoles pou to exoun epileksei ws eksideikeusi kai einai polu euxaristimena.Na simeiwsw oti sxedon oloi oi kathigites einai polloi aksiologoi deixnoun endiaferon opou aksizei kai dn pigainoerxontai Athina-Xio.Epi tis ousias prokeitai, oson afora osous exoun teleiwsei to antistoixo proptyxiako, gia kati to perito..Kata th gnwmi mou lusi gia metaptyxiako einai kapoia ekseidikeusi se naulwseis kai broking alla den kserw an uparxoun (k anagnwrismena-pera apo ta gnwsta seminaria-)..Opws eida kai sta post tou forum alla kai se apeira site, ola ta metaptyxiaka (entos kai ektos elladas) exoun ton geniko titlo Shipping,Trade and Transport kai perilamvanoun mathimata pou didaskontai sto 3o k 4o etos tis sxolis mou..Oso gia to Alba pou proanaferthike exw akousei k egw polu kala logia alla k polles upervoles gia tis proupothesei eisagwgis, pou mallon den isxioun k apoluta gia olous..Gia paradeigma, filos m foitise ekei kanonika me xamilotato meso oro sto apolutirio tou lukeiou(12!)isws dioti o pateras tou einai genikos dieuthintis gnwstis nautiliakis tou peiraia kai tou prosethese 3 anuparkta xronia proupiresias sto cv tou!!!...Xwris na simainei kati auto prokeitai gia mia polu kali alla polu akrivi lusi. Omws paidia min agxwneste..Otan thes na petuxeis kati kapoia stigmi tha erthei i eukairia!!!
> Exw akousei oti kai stin Ollandia uparxoun kala metaptyxiaka xwris omws na exw vrei kati..An gnwrizei kapoios kati sxetiko i' kai genikotera gia pio ekseidikeumeta metaptuxiaka broking i' chartering (ektos apo logistics kai shipping)tha imoun eugnwmwn....
> Xila sugnwmi gia to terastio post!!!
> Filia Pollaaaaaaaaaa


Γεια σου Ναταλία μου και καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ. Θα ήθελα να κάνω κάποια σχόλια ως προς αυτά που λες:
α)Καταρχήν οι απόφοιτοι του ΤΝΕΥ που κάνουν το μάστερ μονάχα για το χαρτί είναι όσοι κάνουν το προπτυχιακό για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο...Να ξέρεις πως το τί θα μάθεις σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα έχει να κάνει κυρίως με σένα και σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν είναι περιττό αν παρακολουθείς ένα πρόγραμμα για κάποιο σκοπό.
β)Δύσκολο να βρεις ολοκληρωμένα προγράμματα εξειδικευμένα στο broking ή στις ναυλώσεις.
Πολλές φορές αυτά εντάσσονται σε κάτι μάστερ "Shipping Operations" κλπ.
γ)Όσον αφορά το ΑLBA δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω σαφή γνώμη γιατί δεν το έχω παρακολουθήσει. Μα δεν θα έδινα ποτέ 17000-18000 (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πόσο είναι) για να παρακολουθήσω ένα μάστερ σε ελληνικό (μη κερδοσκοπικό  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: ) κολλέγιο. Ίσως το ALBA να είναι μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα λύση για όσους δουλεύουν σε ναυτιλιακές και δεν επιθυμούν να φύγουν για ένα χρόνο με σκοπό να παρακολουθήσουν κάποιο μάστερ στην Αγγλία ή σε κάποιο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο.
δ)Στην Ολλανδία υπάρχει το Maritime Economics and Logistics, αλλά δεν γνωρίζω κάτι άλλο.
ε)Θα σου πρότεινα City (αν μπορείς να βρεις τα τεράστια κεφάλαια που ζητάνε), Liverpool John Moores, Southampton Solent University και από Ελλάδα το ΝΑ.Μ.Ε. (και να φτιάξεις το πρόγραμμα σπουδών σου και τη διπλωματική σου έτσι ώστε θα μάθεις καινούρια πράγματα).

Αυτά......

----------


## harry_24

Πολλοί χρήστες μεταξύ των οποίων και εγώ ρωτουν συνέχεια για μεταπτυχιακά, ποιο είναι το καλύτερο, σε τι ειδικεύεται το καθένα και άλλα πολλα΄. Προτείνω στο συγκεκριμένο Thread (εαν το εγραψα λάθος sorry) να μπαίνουν όσοι είναι απόφοιτοι ευρωπαϊκών πανεπιστημίων με οποιαδήποτε ειδίκευση στα ναυτιλιακά και να μοιράζονται μαζί μας τις εμπειρίες τους ώς προς την οργάνωση των πανεπιστημίων που επέλεξαν αλλα και ώς προς την ανταπόκριση που τελικά είχε το πτυχίο τους στην αγορά εργασίας. Εάν τύχει υποστήριξης πιστεύω οτι θα είναι ένας μπούσουλας για όσους θέλουν να κάνουν μεταπτυχιακό σε κάποιο ναυτιλιακό τμήμα του εξωτερικού. Πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να μοιραζόμαστε τις εμπειρίες μας πάνω σε τέτοια θέματα γιατι αυτη που οφελείται τελικά είναι η ίδια η ναυτιλία μας με κατάλληλα επιμορφωμένα στελέχη ικανά να συνεχίσουν αυτό που παρέλαβαν...........

Δεν γνωρίζω εαν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο θέμα, αν ναι ζητώ συγγνώμη

----------


## Natalia

File nik.,
Den kserw ti empeiria exeis esu apo to TNEY...Sumfwnw oti to ti ma8ainei kaneis einai sxetiko k sigoura eksartatai apo auton!Kai diakrinw apo to minuma sou oti k su (opws k gw alla k sigoura polloi alloi) lamvaneis upopsin sou kai to oikonomiko thema..Me dedomena ola auta, theorw oti den einai apli mia apofasi gia metaptuxiako k sigoura ena kritirio (peran tou ousiastikou) einai to tupiko..Dld to ti fainetai..Ena xarti apo mono tou den prosdidei aksia sto atomo alla distuxws stin agora ergasias to kritisrio epilogis (kai auto pou fainetai) einai o titlos spoudwn..Sigoura, aneksartita apo ton titlo, kathe tmima didaskei kati diaforetiko alla sto TNEY+NAME milame kai gia tous idious kathigites!Pera apo ti Xio omws, den me empneei idiaitera kapoio metaptuxiako apo ta gnwsta.Sigoura paizei rolo kai i empeiria tou ekswterikou alla prokeitai gia megali ependusi pou an pareis apofasi na tin kaneis prepei na tin ekmetaleuteis sto epakro..Eilikrina den me endiaferei to Shipping kai pragmatika to theorw peritto (mporei kai epi tis ousias)..Den nomizw vevaia oti exw kai polles epiloges..Einai ligo monodromos, apla tha protimousa to kati parapanw-diaforetiko pou tha mou edine pragmatiki ekseidikeusi!! 
Se euxaristw polu gia to endiaferon sou!!

----------


## nik

> File nik.,
> Den kserw ti empeiria exeis esu apo to TNEY...Sumfwnw oti to ti ma8ainei kaneis einai sxetiko k sigoura eksartatai apo auton!Kai diakrinw apo to minuma sou oti k su (opws k gw alla k sigoura polloi alloi) lamvaneis upopsin sou kai to oikonomiko thema..Me dedomena ola auta, theorw oti den einai apli mia apofasi gia metaptuxiako k sigoura ena kritirio (peran tou ousiastikou) einai to tupiko..Dld to ti fainetai..Ena xarti apo mono tou den prosdidei aksia sto atomo alla distuxws stin agora ergasias to kritisrio epilogis (kai auto pou fainetai) einai o titlos spoudwn..Sigoura, aneksartita apo ton titlo, kathe tmima didaskei kati diaforetiko alla sto TNEY+NAME milame kai gia tous idious kathigites!Pera apo ti Xio omws, den me empneei idiaitera kapoio metaptuxiako apo ta gnwsta.Sigoura paizei rolo kai i empeiria tou ekswterikou alla prokeitai gia megali ependusi pou an pareis apofasi na tin kaneis prepei na tin ekmetaleuteis sto epakro..Eilikrina den me endiaferei to Shipping kai pragmatika to theorw peritto (mporei kai epi tis ousias)..Den nomizw vevaia oti exw kai polles epiloges..Einai ligo monodromos, apla tha protimousa to kati parapanw-diaforetiko pou tha mou edine pragmatiki ekseidikeusi!! 
> Se euxaristw polu gia to endiaferon sou!!


Συμφωνώ ότι επί της ουσίας ο τίτλος πιθανότατα θα σε βάλει σε μια δουλειά.. Αλλά δεν είναι καθόλου βέβαιο πως θα σε κρατήσει και εκεί.. Για αυτό ότι και αν διαλέξεις να κάνεις, το σημαντικότερο είναι να το επιλέξεις και να το κάνεις για να μάθεις καινούρια πράγματα και όχι για να πάρεις το χαρτί... Επίσης νομίζω πως η ναυτιλία αποτελεί ήδη έναν εξειδικευμένο κλάδο της οικονομίας και των μεταφορών γι αυτό δύσκολα θα βρεις περαιτέρω εξειδίκευση. Αλλά και η περαιτέρω εξειδίκευση δεν είναι σίγουρο πως είναι κάτι καλό...

Αυτά και για ότι άλλο θελήσεις, εδώ είμαστε...  :Smile: 

ΥΓ: Γιατί δεν κοιτάς ένα μάστερ σε άλλον κλάδο της οικονομίας;; Πιστεύω η διαφοροποίηση θα ήταν καλή επιλογή.
ΥΓ2: Το πρόβλημα με τα μάστερ ναυτιλιακών στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια είναι πως μαζεύουν κόσμο και από διαφορετικά γνωστικά αντικείμενα με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει το επίπεδο για έναν απόφοιτο ναυτιλιακής σχολής. Αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Αλλά και πάλι αποτελεί έναν χρόνο στον οποίο μπορείς να ψάξεις και να μάθεις πολλά καινούρια πράγματα μέσα από εργασίες και προσωπική έρευνα αλλά και από την διπλωματική σου.

----------


## Cpt_Kostas

Χαιρετω την παρέα!! Είμαι σπουδατής στην ΑΕΝ Μακεδονίας, σχολής Πλοιάρχων και έχω μια αποροία: μετά απο την σχολή μου υπάρχει κάποιος άλλος δρόμος να ακολουθήσω? κάποιο μεταπτυχιακό? ευχαριστω :Very Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Δες στις προηγούμενες απαντήσεις αν ενδιαφέρεσαι να γραφτείς σε κάποια άλλη σχολή με κατάταξη δες στο σχετικό θέμα

----------


## MaranG

Kalispera sta paidia!!
Eimai 4o eths foititis stin AEN ploiarxon kai tha ithela na rotiso an kserei kaneis gia ta metaptixiaka programmata..toso sto eksoteriko oso kai edo!!!
endiaferome na kano ena metaptixiako alla den exo kai tosses polles plirofories!!!
pezei rolo o bathmos ptixiou??
an nai....poso prepei na exeis gia na eisai kalimenos??

----------


## Michael

συνήθως πανω 7,5.
Πάντως, κατα την γνώμη μου καλύτερα να πάρεις και του γραμματικού και μετα ψάξτο ξανά.

----------


## Baggeliq

Αν έχεις μέσω θα πας σε ένα δημόσιο μεταπτυχιακό η αν έχεις πολλά λεφτά τότε θα πας σε ένα μεταπτυχιακό στην Ελλάδα αν θες είναι καλά αλλά στο εξωτερικό καλύτερα

----------


## MaranG

Auto skeftomai!!!na paro tou grammatikou prota!!!
gaiti meta tha einai pio bari to xarth!!!
tha to psakso kala prota!!

----------


## harry_24

Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες όσον αφορά το μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα του Τμήματος Ναυτιλίας και Επιχειρηματικών Υπηρεσιών του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου παράρτημα Χίου δείτε παρακάτω



http://www.stt.aegean.gr/ann080328.asp

----------


## Morgan

http://www.stt.aegean.gr/applicationname.pdf

to thema metaferthike sthn enothta twn metaptyxiakwn (apo ksexwristo topic opws eixe arxika anartithei)

----------


## Augoustinos

γειά σε όλους είμαι καινούργιος στο forum και μπορω να πω οτι τα post σας εδω με βοήθησαν να βγάλω μια άκρη.Η απορία μου είναι αν αξίζουν τα υπέρογκα ποσά που ζητάει το city ή να προτημίσω κάποιο άλλο  πιο προσιτό..plymouth,MEL etc.

----------


## Morgan

σχετικα ειναι αυτα.

το Σιτυ ειναι αν οχι το δυνατοτερο, ενα παρα πολυ δυνατο χαρτι...εχει σημασια ποσα θες να διαθεσεις...
οι περισσοτεροι φιλοι και συναδελφοι μου που εργαζονται σε γραφεια , εχουν τελειωσει το Πλυμουθ

----------


## Augoustinos

απλα δε γνωριζω για το πλυμουθ πολλα σε αντιθεση με το σιτυ που εχω ακουσει..υπαρχει δλδ διαφορα στην αγορα. Σε περιπτωση υποτροφιας (γιατι τα διδακτρα ουτε κατα διανοια) να προτιμησω Σιτυ?

----------


## kostas-gus

καλο μεταπτυχιακο προγραμμα εχει το warsash,southampton

----------


## Augoustinos

οικονομικης φύσεως η για μηχανικούς?

----------


## Morgan

> απλα δε γνωριζω για το πλυμουθ πολλα σε αντιθεση με το σιτυ που εχω ακουσει..υπαρχει δλδ διαφορα στην αγορα. Σε περιπτωση υποτροφιας (γιατι τα διδακτρα ουτε κατα διανοια) να προτιμησω Σιτυ?


υπαρχει διαφορα υπερ του σιτυ

----------


## Augoustinos

Μπορει να πρήζω κόσμο τώρα.. αλλά και εγώ πρέπει να μάθω απο κάπου.. όσον αφορά το MEL στο Ρότερνταμ? αναγνωρίζεται στην αγορα. Σόρρυ για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις.

----------


## Morgan

The Erasmus Center for Maritime Economics and Logistics (MEL) is an inter-faculty scheme of Erasmus University Rotterdam (EUR). The Center's objectives are to offer postgraduate and executive, in-company, educational programmes in Maritime Economics and Logistics and to constitute a focal research point in that field at Erasmus University Rotterdam (EUR).

Jointly with Palgrave Macmillan Publishers Ltd., the Center also publishes the sector's leading academic journal, Maritime Economics & Logistics (formerly the International Journal of Maritime Economics).

The Center is part of both the Erasmus School of Economics and the Rotterdam School of Management. In this way, on the one hand the Center builds upon the tradition in maritime research that was initiated at Erasmus in the 1930s by Jan Tinbergen and his student Tjalling Koopmans, both Nobel laureates in 1969 and 1975 respectively, and on the other hand the Center builds upon the prestige and the academic excellence guaranteed by the constant recognition of the Rotterdam School of Management as a top Business School in the world. 

The Center maintains strong links with the industry worldwide thus providing its graduates with ample job opportunities and the benefit of being taught by professionals who have excelled in their field of expertise. This is further fostered by the partnerships the center has developed with leading institutions worldwide.

Research plays the most important role in the Center's Activities. Maritime transport research at EUR has an applied character. This is due to the University's firm belief that notwithstanding the importance of 'research for the sake of research', in a discipline as applied as transport the value of research is demonstrated by society's willingness to underwrite it. In this regard, MEL academic staff have been instrumental in the formulation of the shipping and port policies of Europe and beyond. Most of this innovative research is finding its way to the classroom as well as to academic journals.

For further information and registration, contact:

Erasmus University Rotterdam
Center for Maritime Economics and Logistics
Burgemeester Oudlaan 50
3062 PA Rotterdam
The Netherlands
Phone: +31 (0) 10 408 1443
Fax: +31 (0) 10 408 9093
Email: info@maritimeeconomics.com

----------


## kostas-gus

Ποσταρα πριν μερικες μερες τη γνωμη μου οσο αφορα καποιο μεταπτυχιακο και αναφερα ως σωστη επιλογη το warsash,southampton.Ο φιλος ''αυγουστινος' ρωτησε καποια πραγματα σχετικα με αυτο. 1}η σχολη ποιαρχων/μηχανικων του warsash,Southampton δινει-περα απο πτυχιο ανθ/ου και μεταπτυχιακες σπουδες{μαστερ} 2}αν αναλογιστειτε οτι ειναι η καλυτερη σχολη πλοιαρχων/μηχανικων του κοσμου τοτε φανταστειτε την 'δυναμη' του χαρτιου αυτου στην αγορα.Εγω εκει σπουδαζω{εχω μηνες που γυρισα αλλα σκεφτομαι να επιστρεψω αεν γιατι εκει τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα}.

----------


## triad

Καλησπερα.

Θελω να μαθω για Long distance μεταπτυχιακο(αναγνωρισμενο) στα ναυτιλιακα, εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα?

----------


## Tzigis

Kalispera, 

Paidia kanw metaptyxiako sta natiko dikaio stin agglia kai skopeuw na kanw to intentional scuttling of vessels. Exw diavasei kapoia pragmata se diafora biblia alla apo oti exw dei den iparxoun idiaitera polles plirofories eite sto kathara nomiko tou kommati eite apo empeiries anthrwpwn. Epeidi katalabainw pws einai ena thema pou kaneis den prokeitai kai bgei kai na milisei idiaitera anoixta kathws einai isws to megalytero fraud kata insurance ithela na rwtisw mipws kapoios apo esas exei kapoies plirofories i estw biblia sta ellinika i sta agglika pou mporei na mou proteinei.Otidipote tha mpoursate na mou dosete tha einai more than welcome.
Euxaristw

----------


## hatzibileus

εύχομαι να περνάτε καλά μιας κ κατακαλόκαιρο ....
ερώτηση
α)γουστάρω τρελά ναυτιλία ..β)θέλω να πάω ψηλά ή έστω να έχω τις δυνατότηες να πάω ψηλά..χωρίς να πάρω την κόρη του ..εφοπλιστή :Wink: 

σκέφτοαι για mba in finance einai ok?
προπτυχιακό τελειώνω του χρόνου ΤΝΕΥ

ΥΓ όποιος ξέρει (γιουχου Morgan :Wink: ) κ είναι σχετικός θέλω να του στείλω το CV να το δει κ να μου πει..όπως επίσης κ τι νομίζει καθώς μπορώ να τελειώσω στα 3.5 χρόνια αντί για 4 το πανεπιστήμιο. ..είναι προτιμότερο ή να τελειώσω στα 4 κανονικά...βασικά μου μένει ένα μάθημα κ η πτυχιακή(έχω κ ερώτηση για αυτή που θα αναρτήσω στο αντίστοιχω θέμα)

παιδιά συγνώμη για το χώρο κ το μπέρδεμα αλλά προσπαθώ να τα εντάξω όλα για να μη χάνω κ εγώ το μπούσουλα

----------


## Morgan

file sou exw steilei p.m. 

me pio kommati ths naytiliakhs theleis na asxolithis? an me to finace kai projects to mba in finance einai ok..

alla einai ta themata pou prepei na prosekseis..kai exoun analythei arketa

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Επειδή τα ψιλομπέρδεψα εδώ.: http://forum.nautilia.gr/showthread....7595#post97595 ..

1. Όταν τελειώσεις την ΑΕΝ μπορείς να δώσεις εξετάσεις για το ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ και το ΠΑ.Αιγαίου;

2. Τα μαθήματα είναι 3;Σε ποιό έτος μπαίνεις;

3.Το κόστος ποιό είναι;

4.Επιλέγεις απο αυτά τα 3;
http://www.ypepth.gr/el_ec_page533.htm

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου το ψιλοεξηγήσει;;

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Εσύ Morgan αυτό δε κάνεις;;
Τhanks

----------


## gvaggelas

Θα σου πω για το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου. καταθέτεις την αίτησή σου μόλις βγει η προκήρυξη του μεταπτυχιακού (περίπου μέσα Μαΐου). Αρχές Ιουνίου σε καλούν για συνέντευξη. Αν σε κάνουν δεκτό υπάρχουν δύο περιπτώσεις για την συνέχεια: 
Α) αν κρίνουν ότι χρειάζεται να παρακολουθήσεις κάποιο προπαρασκευαστικό κύκλο σεμιναρίων σε ενημερώνουν τέλη Ιουνίου. Τον Ιούλιο παρακολουθείς το προπαρασκευστικό (κάποια μαθήματα, όπως Στατιστική, διοίκηση οργάνωση επιχειρήσεων, μικροοικονομική και μαθηματικά) και τέλος του μήνα δίνεις εξετάσεις. Αν τις περάσεις τότε γίνεσαι δεκτός στο πρόγραμμα, το μεταπτυχιακό σου ξεκινάει τον Σεπτέμβριο και τελειώνει σε έναν χρόνο. 
Β) Αν δεν χρειάζεται να παρακολουθήσεις το προπαρασκευαστικό τότε ξεκινάς το μεταπτυχιακό τον Σεπτέμβρη και τελειώνεις σε έναν χρόνο.

Για τα μαθήματα του μεταπτυχιακού δες εδώ.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Λογικά έτσι δεν είναι και στο Πα.Πει.;
Δωρεάν είναι;
Τα μαθήματα πως κρίνουν αν τα ξέρεις;;
Aν δεν τα ξέρεις πόσο δύσκολο είναι να τα περάσεις;;

              Thanks

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Επίσης κοιτάω σωστά εδώ; http://www.unipi.gr/mpn/Home.htm#First
Πρίν διάβασα κάτι όσον αναφορά τις ΑΕΝ και τα μεταπτυχιακά και δεν ξέρω τι τελικά ισχύει,,..:???:

----------


## gvaggelas

> Λογικά έτσι δεν είναι και στο Πα.Πει.;
> Δωρεάν είναι;
> Τα μαθήματα πως κρίνουν αν τα ξέρεις;;
> Aν δεν τα ξέρεις πόσο δύσκολο είναι να τα περάσεις;;
> 
> Thanks


Το κόστος είναι 3000€. Τώρα το πως κρίνει ο καθένας τα μαθήματα είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό θέμα, όπως και ή δυσκολία της εξέτασης του κάθε μαθήματος.





> Επίσης κοιτάω σωστά εδώ; http://www.unipi.gr/mpn/Home.htm#First
> Πρίν διάβασα κάτι όσον αναφορά τις ΑΕΝ και τα μεταπτυχιακά και δεν ξέρω τι τελικά ισχύει,,..:???:


Φαντάζομαι ότι εννοείς το κείμενο της προκήρυξης του μεταπτυχιακού του Πειραιά για το 2008, όπου δεν αναφέρει τις ΑΕΝ. Από όσο γνωρίζω το ΠΑΠΕΙ δεν κάνει δεκτούς αποφοίτους ΑΕΝ. Παρακαλώ αν κάποιο μέλος γνωρίζει και κάνω λάθος να με διορθώσει.

----------


## triad

καλησπερα. Απ'οσο γνωρίζω δε δεχεται ΑΕΝ .Μαλιστα ειχε δημιουργηθει και ζητημα γιατι την πρωτη χρονια λειτουργιας του μεταπτυχιακου δεχτηκανε εμποροπλοιαρχους και μετα δεν τους δινανε το πτυχιο αφου οι ΑΕΝ δεν ειναι ισαξιες με ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ

----------


## Morgan

> Εσύ Morgan αυτό δε κάνεις;;
> Τhanks


oxi ... 

kai exw teoleiwsei ligo kairo twra..

----------


## harry_24

> καλησπερα. Απ'οσο γνωρίζω δε δεχεται ΑΕΝ .Μαλιστα ειχε δημιουργηθει και ζητημα γιατι την πρωτη χρονια λειτουργιας του μεταπτυχιακου δεχτηκανε εμποροπλοιαρχους και μετα δεν τους δινανε το πτυχιο αφου οι ΑΕΝ δεν ειναι ισαξιες με ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ


φίλε triad συμφωνώ με αυτά που έιπες διαφωνώ όμως με τη διατύπωση οτι οι ΑΕΝ δεν είναι ίσάξιες με ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ. Οι ΑΕΝ σύμφωνα με το νόμο ανήκουν στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση όπου είναι ενταγμένα τα ΑΕΙ και τα ΤΕΙ. Ωστόσο δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη απάντηση για το εαν μπορούν αυτές οι σχολές να θεωρηθούν ΑΕΙ η ΤΕΙ για μια σειρά απο λόγους και συμφέροντα. Πάντως όντως το ΠΑ. ΠΕΙ δεν έχει καταλάβει ακόμα το τι μπορούν να προσφέρουν στην εμπορική ναυτιλία στελέχη με πτυχίο ΑΕΝ και ναυτιλιακή κατάρτηση σε αντίθεση με το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου που το έχει πάρει το μήνυμα.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Tελικά μπορεί κάποιος απόφοιτος ΑΕΝ να κάνει μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά;; :Very Happy:

----------


## harry_24

> Tελικά μπορεί κάποιος απόφοιτος ΑΕΝ να κάνει μεταπτυχιακό στα ναυτιλιακά στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πειραιά;;


 Νομίζω όχι μεταπτυχιακό μπορείς να κάνεις μόνο στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου στη Χίο ή να επιλέξεις κάποιο απο τα κολέγια που υπάρχουν στην ελλάδα.

----------


## triad

> φίλε triad συμφωνώ με αυτά που έιπες διαφωνώ όμως με τη διατύπωση οτι οι ΑΕΝ δεν είναι ίσάξιες με ΑΕΙ ή ΤΕΙ. Οι ΑΕΝ σύμφωνα με το νόμο ανήκουν στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση όπου είναι ενταγμένα τα ΑΕΙ και τα ΤΕΙ. Ωστόσο δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη απάντηση για το εαν μπορούν αυτές οι σχολές να θεωρηθούν ΑΕΙ η ΤΕΙ για μια σειρά απο λόγους και συμφέροντα. Πάντως όντως το ΠΑ. ΠΕΙ δεν έχει καταλάβει ακόμα το τι μπορούν να προσφέρουν στην εμπορική ναυτιλία στελέχη με πτυχίο ΑΕΝ και ναυτιλιακή κατάρτηση σε αντίθεση με το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου που το έχει πάρει το μήνυμα.


Για να διευκρινιστει η απάντηση μου, δεν αναφερθηκα υποτιμητικα για τις ΑΕΝ,απλα εξηγησα τη λογικη και την  εξηγηση που δόθηκε οταν αρνηθηκαν στους εμποροπλοιαρχους τη συμμετοχη τους στο μεταπτυχιακο.Τα υπολοιπα, αφορούν το  θεμα της ισοτιμιας των ΑΕΝ και νομιζω υπαρχει αναλογο thread.

----------


## triad

[quote=gvaggelas;97667]Το κόστος είναι 3000€. Τώρα το πως κρίνει ο καθένας τα μαθήματα είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό θέμα, όπως και ή δυσκολία της εξέτασης του κάθε μαθήματος.


Βγαινει γυρω στα 3500 EUR το χρονο, συνολικα 7000.

----------


## oramatistis

Αγαπητοι φιλοι,
Αξιζει να κανει κανεις το συγκεκριμενο μεταπτυχιακο???
Υπαρχουν ατομα που να το εχουν ηδη κανει η να βρισκονται σε αυτο???
Τελικα αξιζει?
Θα ημουν ευγνωμων για οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια...
Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Dimitris Bouzos

vasika exw teleiwsei sxolh ploiarxon k thelw na mathw gia metaptyxeiako..
diavasa ola ta parapanw post..

ksereste ti paizei me ta ist k sbe studies sthn ellada...

endiaferomai gia maritime operation k shipping..
an kserei kapoios na mou apadhsei ton euxaristw..
vasika thelw prwta na parw tou grammatikou k meta na vgw sth steria..

thnks paidia kales thalasses se osous taksideuoun...

----------


## gvaggelas

> Βγαινει γυρω στα 3500 EUR το χρονο, συνολικα 7000.


 
Το πρόγραμμα είναι ετήσιο, άρα το συνολικό κόστος είναι 3.000€

----------


## Roger Rabbit

triad εσύ δεν έκανες μεταπτυχιακό στο ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ.;
Τελείωσες;

----------


## triad

> Το πρόγραμμα είναι ετήσιο, άρα το συνολικό κόστος είναι 3.000€


 
Το μεταπτυχιακο προγραμμα στην ναυτιλια του ΠαΠει ειναι 4 εξαμηνα, και αναφερομαι συγκεκριμενα για το Part-time (παρασκευη-σαββατο) και παει για την ακριβεια 1760 EUR/ το εξαμηνο. Ρώτησα αρχές Ιουλίου για το συγκεκριμένο. Εκτος αν λεμε διαφορετικο προγραμμα.

----------


## triad

> triad εσύ δεν έκανες μεταπτυχιακό στο ΠΑ.ΠΕΙ.;
> Τελείωσες;


 
Οχι, στο προπτυχιακο ημουν, αλλα κοιταξα και το μεταπτυχιακο. Τελικα μαλλον θα προτιμησω κατι αλλο...

----------


## Morgan

deite to MBA apo to lloyds... ksekinaei thn anoiksh

----------


## polivios

Ποιο πιστευεται οτι ειναι το καλητερο μεταπτυχιακο που μπορει να κανει καποιος στα ναυτιλιακα ανεξαρτητως κοστους?

----------


## Morgan

den einai ligaki upokeimeniko ayto?
esy ti stoxous exeis?

----------


## .voyager

H δική μου απάντηση δόθηκε στο άλλο thread όπου έκανες επίσης ποστ την ερώτησή σου... Eγώ νομισα πως διεγράφη!  :Mad:

----------


## polivios

Εμενα θα με ενδιεφερε να ασχοληθω με το chartering η με Sale and purchase of ships.Τι εχετε να προτεινετε λοιπον?Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## Morgan

ti backround exeis?

exei shmasia KAI AYTO... sthn telikh epilogh sou..Se genikes grammes opws eimai sigouros pws exeis diavasei sta 10des topics/posts , uparxoun sxetika me ayto pou thes na kaneis seminaria kai courses enw isws na xreiastei prwta na kaneis ena geniko mba sta naytiliaka apo city, h Cardiff, h Southampton h h h h h ….

----------


## polivios

Προς το παρον τελιονω το προτο μου πτυχιο οπως ειπα στο Παπει και ταυτοχρονα παρακολουθω τα σεμιναρια του HSA για να παρω και το πτυχιο τους.MBA in shipping δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καπου αλου εκτοσ απο το ALBA και νομιζο πος πρωτα ειναι καλητερο να κανεις το Msc.Απλα ολα τα αλλα εκτος απο το City εχουν μεταπτιχιακο σε Maritime operations απο οτι εχο δει.Αυτο ειναι το backround μου morgan τι προτεινεις λοιπον?

----------


## Morgan

> Προς το παρον τελιονω το προτο μου πτυχιο οπως ειπα στο Παπει και ταυτοχρονα παρακολουθω τα σεμιναρια του HSA για να παρω και το πτυχιο τους.MBA in shipping δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καπου αλου εκτοσ απο το ALBA και νομιζο πος πρωτα ειναι καλητερο να κανεις το Msc.Απλα ολα τα αλλα εκτος απο το City εχουν μεταπτιχιακο σε Maritime operations απο οτι εχο δει.Αυτο ειναι το backround μου morgan τι προτεινεις λοιπον?


αν μπορεις να κανεις εξωτερικο , καντο... MBA  εχουν και αλλα σχολεια , οχι μονο το αλμπα!!
δες ενα καινουριο (ψαξε λιγο την σελδα τους) toy lloyds maritime academy που θα κανει ενρολλ τωρα κοντα..

σχετικα με το MSc ειναι οκ... και εκει ειδικα εχεις επιλογες που εχουν αναφερθει στις παραπισω σελιδες..
επειδη ομως θες κατι τοσο εξειδικευμενο, μηπως να ψαξεις σεμιναρια+ διαφορα courses??

----------


## polivios

Εχω βρει σεμιναρια κλπ αλλα θα ηθελα ενα μεταπτυχιακο, ΜΒΑ εχουν και αλλα πανεπιστημια αλλα οχι στο shipping και νομιζω πως ειναι καλυτερα να κανω πρωτα Μsc και μετα ΜΒΑ γιατι χρειαζεται και προυπηρεσια...Μπορεις να κανεις link το μεταπτυχιακο του cardiff?

----------


## babinho

Καλησπέρα σε όλους, σήμερα βρήκα το σάιτ και έγινα κατευθείαν μέλος, και επειδή βλέπω ότι το κατέχετε το θέμα, έχω να κάνω δυο ερωτήσεις. Πληροφοριακά, έχω σπουδάσει μηχανολόγος μηχανικός στο Λονδίνο, μεταπτυχιακό σε βιομηχανικά συστήματα, εργάστηκα περίπου δυο χρόνια σε γραφείο broker εκεί, και δυστυχώς λόγω στρατιωτικού γύρισα φέτος Ελλάδα.

1) Επειδή όπως βλέπετε δεν έχω σχετικές σπουδές, μπορεί να προτείνει κανείς κάποιο καλό μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα για distance learning? 

2) Τα σεμινάρια του HSA τι ακριβώς προσφέρουν (από γνώσεις, πιστοποιητικά, κόστος κτλ.).

Περιμένω τις διαφωτιστικές σας απαντήσεις και προτάσεις!

Καλές γιορτές!

----------


## .voyager

Θα ήθελα, όποιος γνωρίζει, να με ενημερώσει σχετικά με το αν υφίσταται κάπου -κυρίως για Λονδίνο, μα και αλλού στη Βρετανία- κάποιο master of service managment το οποίο να αφορά Ναυτιλία, Τουρισμό και Υπηρεσίες. Ή κάτι παρεμφερές, πέρα από το πιο γνωστό τμήμα "Shipping, trade and finance MSc" του City, που ζητά μάλιστα Toefl 107 στα 120 :shock:

----------


## leo30

Καλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι β μηχανικός με υπηρεσία 7 ετών σε πλοία της ποντοπόρου και θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω σχετικά με το κολλέγιο του BCA σε ναυτιλιακές σπουδές για bachelor.Αξίζει ή όχι?

----------


## Morgan

exoun graftei polles gnwmes panw sto thema. kane enan kopo na koitakseis ligaki pio pisws tis selides

----------


## leo30

το διάβασα το θέμα όλο δεν είδα σχετική αναφορά στο BCA ΄μήπως είναι σε άλλο θέμα?Γενικά το BCA έχει εξελιχθεί πολύ και θα ήθελα μια γνώμη από κάποιον που έχει τελειώσει εκεί ....

----------


## lngstas

Καλημερα και καλη χρονια να εχουμε.Ειμαι εν ενεργεια ναυτικος με το διπλωμα του υποπλοιαρχου, σε υγραεριοφορα πλοια ,αλλα και με μπαρκα σε φορτηγα(handymax, capesize), χημικα, πετρελαιοφορα, με συνολικη υπηρεσια 6 ετων.Περα ομως απο αυτη την υπηρεσια, και με την κατοχη διπλωμα 2 γλωσσων και εκμαθηση 3ης, διπλωμα υπογιστων και μια σειρα απο διαφορα σεμιναρια απο τις εταιρειες, δεν κατεχω τιποτε αλλο..εννοω πτυχιο πανεπιστημιακο..Κατα την γνωμη σου μπορω με αυτα τα προσοντα να αναζητησω εργασια σε ναυτιλιακη εταιρεια? Θαθελα επισης αν σου ειναι ευκολο μια πληροφορια σχετικα με το μεταπτυχιακο του πα.πει,γνωριζεις μηπως τους κανονισμους εισαγωγης?Καμια αλλη πληροφορια με μεταπτυχιακα σε πανεπιστημια εδω στην ελλαδα(ιδιωτικα και μη), πανω στον ναυτιλιακο τομεα, τα οποια να αναγνωριζονται κατα την γνωμη σου απο τις εταιρειες΄?Δυστηχως θελω να αποφυγω την παρκολουθηση στο εξωτερικο..Συγγνωμη αν κουρασα και ευχαριστω.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ρίξε μια ματιά στις προηγούμενες σελίδες ειδικά αυτό στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίο στη δεύτερη σελίδα αν συνεχίζεται ακόμαμου φάινεται καλό (προσωπική άποψη).

----------


## pema

Έχω τελειώσει το MBA shipping σε chartering strategy στο BCA και το διάλεξα επειδή έχει τη καλύτερη φήμη στην αγορά ακόμη και απο το πανεπιστήμιο αιγαίου. Με το που τελείωσα βρήκα αμέσως δουλειά σε μια μεγάλη ναυτιλιακή. Γενικά έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος και απο το επίπεδο των καθηγήτων οι οποίοι ήταν όλοι επαγγελματίες του κλάδου και απο την οργάνωση του τμήματος. Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------


## Morgan

σε ποιο τμημα εργαζεσαι?

----------


## pema

στο chartering

----------


## Morgan

poly kalh epilogh - ws ti eisai ekei kai gia poso xroniko diasthma?
me alla logia ksekinhses fantazomai ws ekpaidevomenos (ma kala akoma na grapseis tis empeiries sou sto kommati "ergasia se naytiliako grafeio"????) k pws ta vlepeis?

----------


## Augoustinos

υπαρχει μηπως κανεις που να τελειωσε το Msc Marine Policy στο Cardiff; με χουν δεχτει και προβληματιζομαι στην επιλογη μεταξυ αυτου και του plymouth.. οποιαδηποτε πληροφορια θα με βοηθουσε στην τελικη επιλογη θα την εκτιμουσα. ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## fotini86

Καλημέρα!

Στο Cardiff, στο Marine Policy είναι ένας συμφοιτητής μου οποίος τώρα - δηλ τον Σεπτέμβριο -  τελειώνει το Μεταπτυχιακό του εκεί. Το Cardiff φυσικά και είναι κλάσες ανώτερο. Πληροφοριακά θα σου πω πως εφαρμόζουν το  Harvard System όσον αφορά τον τρόπο διεξαγωγής των μαθημάτων. Επίσης, σε κάθε μάθημα αλλά και κάθε βδομάδα σχεδόν έχουν τουλάχιστον από ένα essay στο οποίο δίνουν μεγάλη βάση στις πηγές που χρησιμοποιούνται. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν σηκώνουν και πολύ το κεφάλι εκεί από τις υποχρεώσεις.

----------


## Ουραγκων

Καλημερα παιδια θα ηθελα να προσθεσω κατι σχετικ α με το συστημα χαρβαρντ που διαβασα στιν φωτεινη. Το συστημα αυτο διδασκαλιας δεν ειναι τιποοτα το τρομερα εξεζητημενο . Ειναι απλα ενα συστημα το οποιο αφορα τον τροπο διδασκαλιας (μεσο εργασιων) αλλα το κυριοτερο κομματι του αφορα τον τροπο που θα κανεις τα references (αναφορα πηγων στις εργασιες ) ωστε να αποφυγεις την λογοκλοπη. Το χρησιμοποιει ακομη και το ντιρι. Τωρα οσων αφορα το καρντιφ η το πλυμουθ εξαρταται απο τι τι course θελει καποιος να ακολουθησει για νομικο εχω ακουσει καρντιφ για οικονομικα πλυμουθ.

----------


## Augoustinos

καταρχας ευχαριστω για την αμεση ανταποκριση... οσον αφορα το συστημα που χρησιμοποιουν και τη δυσκολια των μαθηματων δε με πολυαπασχολει γιατι δεν εχω προβλημα να μη σηκωσω κεφαλι. ενας χρονος ειναι στο κατω κατω. το μεταπτυχιακο ειναι οικονομικης φυσης και εχω γινει δεκτος και στα δυο, απλα πρεπει να παρω την τελικη αποφαση. οσο για τις καταταξεις των παν/ων το cardiff κατατασεται υψηλοτερα χωρις ομως αυτο να δειχνει (κατα τη γνωμη μου) κατι γιατι βαθμολογουνται σε συνολο.

----------


## Ουραγκων

Οποτε η αποφαση βαρυνει εσενα. Πιστευω πως και τα δυο ιδρυματα χριζουν καταξιωσης ασε που δεν ειναι στο λονδινο αρα και οικονομικοτερα απο θεμα διαβιωσης

----------


## Augoustinos

ευχαριστω πολυ ...

----------


## Doc

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, 

Αν και ειμαι καπως νεος στο φορουμ το διαβαζω σχεδον καθε μερα λογω "καραβολατρίας" απο πολυ μικρη ηλικια...Εχω πτυχιο Ηλεκτρονικου Μηχανικου ΤΕΙ και εργαζομαι σε μια εταιρεια που δραστηριοποιειται στον χωρο των ναυτιλιακων ηλεκτρονικών (επιθεωρηση εγκατασταση και επισκευη ηλκτρονικων διαταξεων πχ radar, vdr, πιλοτοι, πυξιδες κλπ)...
Μου αρεσει η δουλεια αυτη αλλα θα ηθελα να παρω καποιου ειδους παιδεια πανω στο αντικειμενο της ναυτιλιακης ηλεκτρονικης - ηλεκτρολογιας η/και της θαλασσιας τεχνολογιας γενικα...

Δυστυχως δεν εχω βρει κατι σχετικο ψαχνοντας σε μεταπτυχιακα σε Ελλαδα και εξωτερικο...οι επιλογες που εχω καταληξει μου περιοριζονται περισοτερο σε μεταπτυχιακα περισοτερο στο κομματι της ναυπηγικης στα οποια εγω θα ειχα ειλικρινα εχω καθε καλη διαθεση να μπω και να ασχοληθω ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΑ αλλα παρατηρω ενος ειδους "δυσπιστιας" απο διδασκοντες λογω ελαφρως διαφορετικης φυσης πτυχιου και της γνωστης προκαταληψης (απο ενα ποσοστο αυτων τουλαχιστον) με τα ΤΕΙ...

Τελευταια σκεφτομαι και το ενδεχομενο των κατακτηριων εξετασεων για την σχολη των Ναυπηγων μηχανολογων στο ΕΜΠ...

Εαν ο οποιοσδηποτε μπορει να μου προτεινει οποιοδηποτε επαγγελματικο δρομο η προγραμμα σπουδων το οποιο εγω δεν εχω αντιληφθει θα μου εδινε μεγαλη βοηθεια εαν μου εδινε μερικες πληροφοριες.

Καλα ταξιδια για ολους τους ναυτιλομενους και καλη συνεχεια στην "καραβολατρια" για ολους εμας τους υπολοιπους του φορουμ  :Cool:

----------


## Manolishaf

παιδιά (έχω μπερδευτεί λιγο) αν έχεις πτυχιο απο ΑΕΝ μετα μπορείς να κάνεις σπουδέσ προπτυχιακού στο Πα.Αιγ. και μετα μεταπτυχιακό ή μπορεις κατευθειαν να κάνεισ μεταπτυχιακό????? και αν κάνεισ προπτυχιακο πόσο διαρκεί???

----------


## fotini86

> παιδιά (έχω μπερδευτεί λιγο) αν έχεις πτυχιο απο ΑΕΝ μετα μπορείς να κάνεις σπουδέσ προπτυχιακού στο Πα.Αιγ. και μετα μεταπτυχιακό ή μπορεις κατευθειαν να κάνεισ μεταπτυχιακό????? και αν κάνεισ προπτυχιακο πόσο διαρκεί???


 
Γίνονται και τα δύο (αναφέρομαι στο Αιγαίου). Οι προπτυχιακές σπουδές διαρκούν κανονικά 4 χρόνια απλά σου αναγνωρίζονται κάποια μαθήματα που έχεις κάνει εσύ στην ΑΕΝ. Και δεύτερη περίπτωση είναι να κάνεις κανονικά αίτηση για το ΝΑΜΕ = ΝΑυτιλία Μεταφορές Εμπόριο (μεταπτυχικό στο Αιγαίου) να περάσεις από interview και να περιμένεις τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Manolishaf

να'σαι καλα fotini τώρα ψιλοκατάλαβα πως λειτουργεί το θεματάκι

----------


## Altair

Doc καλημέρα! Δεν είναι και άσχημη απόφαση να δώσεις κατατακτήριες στους ναυπηγούς:
Θα έχεις τα φοιτητικά δικαιώματα, θα είσαι πάντα up to date σε όλα τα θέματα (τεχνολογία, συνέδρια κτλ.) και αν το πάρεις ζεστά θα έχεις και τα δικαιώματα του ΤΣΙΜΕΔΕ σε μερικά χρόνια.
Απλά για να δώσεις κατατακτήριες θα πρέπει να οργανωθείς:
Να μάθεις ποιοι καθηγητές βάζουν τα θέματα (συνήθως είναι αυτοί που διδάσκουν τα αντίστοιχα μαθήματα), να προμηθευτείς σημείώσεις και Γκαρούτσους και τέτοια.

Αρχικά θα πήγαινα στο: http://www.naval.ntua.gr/
Μετά θα έπαιρνα τηλ. τη γραμματεία (11:00-13:30) να ρωτήσω πληροφορίες: πότε δίνονται οι εξετάσεις, ποια είναι τα μαθήματα, ποιοι ειναι οι καθηγητές, τι χαρτιά ζητάνε και τέτοια.
Μετά θα πήγαινα στους καθηγητές και θα τους ρώταγα "Από ποιο εγχειρίδιο μου προτείνετε να διαβάσω"
Επίσης θα έκανα μια βόλτα από το φωτοτυπάδικο του Πολυτεχνείου να δω αν έχουν σημειώσεις των καθηγητών και θα έπαιρνα και τους αντίστοιχους Γκαρούτσους.
Υλικό και σημειώσεις βρίσκεις και από τις παρατάξεις (αλλά εκεί είναι λίγο δύσκολο να συνενοηθείς)
Σε κάθε πρίπτωση αν ξέρεις κάποιο ναυπηγό που να είναι τώρα μέσα στη σχολή θα σε βοηθήσει αρκετά σε αυτό

----------


## Doc

Altair εισαι ναυπηγος και τα γνωριζεις τα παραπανω? Γενικα γνωριζεις σε πως ειναι τα πραγματα ως προς την δυσκολια της σχολης ? Ρωταω γιατι εργαζομαι συγχρονως...Παντως ξερω καλα οτι κατατακτηριες στο ΕΜΠ ειναι καθε Ιανουαριο...

Δυστυχως δεν γνωριζω προσωπικα καποιον ναυπηγο στο ΕΜΠ...ουτε καν γενικα τωρα που το σκεφτομαι  :Cool:  κακο αυτο γιατι εχω αναγκη την ενημερωση για την δουλεια...

----------


## Altair

Όχι δεν τέλειωσα τους ναυπηγούς και δυστυχώς δε θυμάμαι να είχαμε και κοινούς καθηγητές με τους ναυπηγούς.
Τώρα για το θέμα δυσκολίας τι να σου πω?
Πιο πολύ δυσκολεύομαι με τους ανθρώπους της ναυτιλίας παρά με τα μαθήματα της σχολής (χιουμοράκι)
Δεν είναι τρελά δύσκολη σχολή αλλά ίσως έχουν εργαστήρια όπυ μπάινουν απουσίες (δες το πρόγραμμα σπουδών).
Μη σε νοιάζει αν είναι δύσκολη, τι έχεις να χάσεις?
Επίσης να έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι επιτρέπεται να είσαι προπτυχιακός σε μια σχολή και μεταπτυχιακός σε μια άλλη,
ενώ απαγορεύεται να είσαι ταυτόχρονα προπτυχιακός σε δυο σχολές.
Τουτέστιν, μπαίνεις στους ναυπηγούς, και όταν σε πάρουν στο μεταπτυχιακό που θες, παρακολουθείς το μεταπτυχιακό και από τους ναυπηγούς κρατάς το πάσο.
Το μόνο θέμα είναι αν είσαι διατεθιμένος να κάνεις το διάβασμα των κατατακτηρίων!

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

Καλησπέρα σε όλους θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας.
Είμαι _Γ μηχανικός_ κ θα ήθελα να πάρω ένα  μεταπτυχιακό στην Ελλάδα η στο εξωτερικό.
δεν ξέρω καν τι μεταπτυχιακά παίζουν για μηχανικούς.
που να απευθυνθώ??γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι για marine engineering??

----------


## Doc

MASTROCHRISTO τα πραγματα ειναι ψιλοζορικα στην Ελλαδα...Υπαρχει μολις ενα σχετικο μεταπτυχιακο στο Μετσοβειο και το κοβω κομματακι δυσκολο να σε δεχτουν δεδομενου του καθεστωτος που υπαρχει με τις σχολες...Αν θες να το ψαξεις το site ειναι  http://www.naval.ntua.gr/post/site/organosi_pro.htm

Στο εξωτερικο τωρα τα πραγματα ειναι μαλλον καλυτερα λογω του πληθους των μεταπτυχιακών που υπαρχουν...Σε Σκανδιναβικες χωρες και Βρεταννια ειδικα υπαρχουν πολλα οπως αυτα που ψαχνεις...
Μια πρωτη ερευνα κατα την γνωμη μου google την στο ιντερνετ...δες το μαθηματα και το υφος του καθε μεταπτυχιακου...και στην συνεχεια επικοινωνησε με την αντιστοιχη γραμματεια η φορεα σπουδων της συγκεκριμενης χωρας στην Ελλαδα...Απο εκει και μετα ξερουν να σε κατευθυνουν..

----------


## Doc

Παιδια μηπως υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει αποφοιτησει απο το Μεταπτυχιακο στην "Ναυτιλια" του Πα.Πει. ? 
Το ειδα τις προαλλες και μου φαινεται αρκετα αξιολογο...Αν ξερει καποιος πληροφοριες για το επιπεδο τους καθηγητες κλπ ας πει καμια κουβεντα...

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

Ευχαρηστω πολυ doc θα το ψαξω το θεμα. :Cool:

----------


## Mao

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας.
> Είμαι _Γ μηχανικός_ κ θα ήθελα να πάρω ένα μεταπτυχιακό στην Ελλάδα η στο εξωτερικό.
> δεν ξέρω καν τι μεταπτυχιακά παίζουν για μηχανικούς.
> που να απευθυνθώ??γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι για marine engineering??


 
Kalispera, ta pio diadedomena MSc gia mixanikous einai to Marine Engineering kai to Naval Architecture. Rikse mia matia edw sto panepistimio tou Newcastle: http://www.ncl.ac.uk/marine/postgrad/taught/
Einai kai to panepistimio tou Strathclyde:  http://www.strath.ac.uk/

Egw imoun sto Newcastle kai oi pio polloi sinfoitites mou itan b'mhxanikoi.

----------


## MASTROCHRISTOS

Μαο πολυ κατατοπιστηκο το site ευχαρηστω!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Cool: :lol:

----------


## Pyrros

Καλησπερα σε ολους και χρονια πολλα στους εορταζοντες!!
Προς Μαο η οποιον αλλο φιλο μπορει να με βοηθησει,
το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι σπουδασα Πα.Πει. -ασχετο αντικειμενο με Ναυτιλιακα ομως- και θα θελα να παρω μια γευση απ τον χωρο -καθοτι ουτε εχω εργαστει σε ναυτιλιακη ακομα-. 
1 απ τις σχολες που κοιταζω ειναι στο Newcastle University πιο συγκεκριμενα η Marine Transport & Management αλλα με ξενιζει λιγο το οτι ανηκει στο School of Marine Science & Technology. Αν εχεις καποια παραπανω πληροφορια να μου δωσεις για το συγκεκριμενο προγραμμα (π.χ. σχετικα με το διδακτικο προσωπικο, τι προπτυχιακα εχουν τελειωσει οι φοιτητες του κλπ.) θα με βοηθαγες πολυ!!

----------


## st. elmo fire

γεια σας παιδια,ξερει κανεις τιποτα για το als e-learning?ειναι καλη επιλογη απο αποψη ποιοτητας?

----------


## pema

σχετικα με την εκπαιδευση στο BCA βρηκα και ενα βιντεακι του κολλεγιου  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opWKvsTZJGk

----------


## mitsman

geia sas..edwsa fetos panellinies k 8elw n perasw stous naupigous alla mallon dn t pianw...8elw n sas retisw an gnwrizete kapoia sxoli stn opoia mporw n mpw k meta n kanw metaptuxiako stous naupigous...k episis gnwrizete an mporw n mpw se mia alli sxoli st emp k me katataktiries n mpw stous naupigous??euxaristw...

----------


## Altair

Kali epityhia na eheis kai na peraseis sou efhomai. 
Se opoia sholi tou EMP kai na mpeis meta mporeis na doseis katataktiries gia nafpigous i mihanologous i oti thes. An tora thes apla metaptyhiako stous nafpigous, einai pio efkolo na to kaneis an anikeis se mia sholi pou ehei "anoixei" metaptyhiako mazi me tous nafpigous (des http://www.ntua.gr/postgraduate.html) Pantos genika ta metaptyhiaka tous den ehoun kai kanena trelo antagonismo
Giati de vazeis himikous mihanikous sto mihanografiko? Einai poly kala katohyromenoi kai kollane pantou.
Ego teleiosa ti SEMFE pou synergazetai me tous nafpigous alla de xero more... Akoma yparhei kahypospia stin agora. An peseis se douleia me m#@@k#$S vriskoun patima pou einai kainouria kai akatohiroti kai se patane kai sena

----------


## NAFT

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ Τ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΜΟΥ!
ΨΑΧΝΩ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΝ ISM CODE.EXETE KATI KAΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΙΝΕΤΕ???

----------


## Natsios

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!
> 
> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΟ ΕΤΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ Τ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΟ ΠΤΥΧΙΟ ΜΟΥ!
> ΨΑΧΝΩ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑΚΟ ΕΔΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΜΕ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΝ ISM CODE.EXETE KATI KAΛΟ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΙΝΕΤΕ???


Δεν νομιζω πως θα βρεις μεταπτυχιακο αποκλειστικα για ΙSM. Η κατι πάνω στο shipping θα κάνεις η κανενα σεμιναριο για ISM. Προσωπικη μου γνωμη. Ισως να υπαρχει και κατι που δεν ξερω

----------


## fotini86

Όχι δεν υπάρχει σχετικό μεταπτυχιακό που να ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με Ism ή να είναι σχετικό με αυτό. Όπως αναφέρει και ο Natsios μόνο κάποιο σεμινάριο θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει. . .

----------


## NAFT

[QUOTE=fotini86;254476]Όχι δεν υπάρχει σχετικό μεταπτυχιακό που να ασχολείται αποκλειστικά με Ism ή να είναι σχετικό με αυτό. Όπως αναφέρει και ο Natsios μόνο κάποιο σεμινάριο θα μπορούσε να βοηθήσει. . .[/QUO

Μήπως γνωρίζετε αν διέξαγεται κανένα τέτοιο τώρα??

----------


## ngous

> γεια σας παιδια,ξερει κανεις τιποτα για το als e-learning?ειναι καλη επιλογη απο αποψη ποιοτητας? 	  	21-05-09 20:34


Αυτήν την ερώτηση την είχα κάνει πάρα πάρα πολύ καιρό πριν αλλά δεν είχα πάρει απάντηση....

Πάντως απ`όσο το έψαξα το θέμα η γνώμη μου είναι οτι αν θέλεις πτυχίο αναγνωρισμένο καλύτερα να ψάξεις αλλού.

----------


## Apostolos

> Μήπως γνωρίζετε αν διέξαγεται κανένα τέτοιο τώρα??


Καλό Σεμινάριο για ISM auditor διεξάγει το εκπαιδευτικό κέντρο QMS MTC. Ειναι ακριβούτσικο αλλα το κέντρο ειναι αναγνωρισμένο απο τον DNV.
Εκει κάποιος μπορεί να πάρει μεγάλη γκάμα γνώσεων και πιστοποιήσεων.

----------


## NAFT

Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## Marabu

Το ΠαΠει έβγαλε νέο μεταπτυχιακό από την περίοδο 2010-2011 στη Ναυτιλιακή Χρηματοοικονομική Διοικητική και το Θαλάσσιο Διεθνές Εμπόριο πέραν του κλασσικού προγράμματος στη Ναυτιλία.
 http://www.siamlab.org/index.php?opt...id=156&lang=el

----------


## mou1983

> geia sas..edwsa fetos panellinies k 8elw n perasw stous naupigous alla mallon dn t pianw...8elw n sas retisw an gnwrizete kapoia sxoli stn opoia mporw n mpw k meta n kanw metaptuxiako stous naupigous...k episis gnwrizete an mporw n mpw se mia alli sxoli st emp k me katataktiries n mpw stous naupigous??euxaristw...


 
Tha proteina eite TEI mihanologoy i Agglia

----------


## citcoc

Εδωσα φετος πεναλληνιες εξετασεις και κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα εισαχθω στο τμημα ναυτιλιακων σπουδων στο πανεπιστημιο Πειραια!!! Ειναι καλη επιλογη???? Μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει καποιες χρησιμεσ πληροφοριεσ????? :Very Happy:

----------


## evoiotis21

Paidia ti gnwmh exete gia to sygekrimeno metaptyxiako??? Metraei sthn agora ergasias??? Giati ta xrhmata pou zhtane einai kapws ypervolika!!!!

----------


## fotini86

> Paidia ti gnwmh exete gia to sygekrimeno metaptyxiako??? Metraei sthn agora ergasias??? Giati ta xrhmata pou zhtane einai kapws ypervolika!!!!


kalimera se olous.

to master einai poli kalo alla kai poli duskolo gia opoion exei apofasisei na to kanei. Kai otan leme duskolo ennooume oti thelei poli diavasma gia na to bgalei kaneis. genika stin piatsa exei kali fimi mias pou merikoi apo tous didaskontes einai kai gnostoi sto xoro. ALLA den simainei oti ena master se kanei pio antagonistiko apo kapoion pou den exei. I praxi exei dwsei alla deigmata. O antagwnismos megalos me paidia me master, ptyxia, ksenes gloses kai ena swro alla. To kalutero master einai i* douleia*. To master einai kalo na ginetai otan exeis apofasisei pleon pou theleis na katastalakseis kai otan erthei i stigmi na gineis stelexos mias etaireias. H nootropia auti ton proptuxiakon apofoiton na kanoun amesws ena master exei voithisei para poli tis naytiliakes sto na menoun apatheis se ena cv pou perilamvanei metaptixiako kai na min tous kanei pleon entiposi. Gia na min makrigoro kai teleionontas ksanalew to idio *to kalutero metaptuxiako einai i douleia !!!*

----------


## Altair

Stin Ellada zoume, ola syndyazontai!
To na PIXEIS STI ROUTINA emena mou fainetai pio dyskolo.
Kai dyskola na einai ta mathimata, yparhoun panta ta persina themata kai oi askiseis gia odigos. Oi parousies einai to thema...
Alla an einai na pliroseis didaktra giati de koitas kai ta ellinika?
Den eho eidikeysi sta oikonomika vevaia... mporei to City university na theoreitai top.

----------


## kwstantinos18

Καλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι στις Ακαδημίες του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού στην ειδικότητα του Μηχανικού.Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής: Σε ποιες σχολές μπορώ να μπω με κατατακτήριες εξετάσεις και αν μπορώ με αυτή την ειδικότητα να κάνω μεταπτυχιακά στα ναυτιλιακά(όπως τα pashiping αν δεν κάνω λάθος).

----------


## kara1991

Γνωριζει κανεις αν απο Δημοσιο ΙΕΚ μπορει καποιος να κανει καποιο μεταπτυχιακο στο Πανεπιστημιο Πειραια ή οπουδηποτε αλλου?  :Smile:

----------


## zana

> Προς το παρον τελιονω το προτο μου πτυχιο οπως ειπα στο Παπει και ταυτοχρονα παρακολουθω τα σεμιναρια του HSA για να παρω και το πτυχιο τους.MBA in shipping δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει καπου αλου εκτοσ απο το ALBA και νομιζο πος πρωτα ειναι καλητερο να κανεις το Msc.Απλα ολα τα αλλα εκτος απο το City εχουν μεταπτιχιακο σε Maritime operations απο οτι εχο δει.Αυτο ειναι το backround μου morgan τι προτεινεις λοιπον?


καλησπερα σας polivie θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω για το  πιστοποιητικο απο το hsa.ποσο κοστιζει? η καποιος αλλος αν ξερει.
ευχαριστω!

----------


## liakos

ηλιας
καλησπερα παιδια! για αρχη το φορουμ ειναι καταπληκτικο.συγχαρητηρια για τη δουλεια που εχετε κανει.
θελω να ρωτησω να μου πειτε την αποψη σας.
ειμαι στο δευτερο ετος στο οικονομικο νομικης και θελω να κανω ενα μεταπτυχιακο στα ναυτιλιακα.
αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι να το κανω εδω στην ελλαδα η να παω στο εξωτερικο που θα ειναι πιο ακριβα αλλα πιστευω οτι θα βρω αμεσα δουλεια και θα υπαρχει καλυτερη εκπαιδευση??
επισης αν γινεται θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τι μεταπτυχιακο προτεινετε τοσο εδω οσο και στο εξωτερικο.
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!

----------


## Michael

> ηλιας
> καλησπερα παιδια! για αρχη το φορουμ ειναι καταπληκτικο.συγχαρητηρια για τη δουλεια που εχετε κανει.
> θελω να ρωτησω να μου πειτε την αποψη σας.
> ειμαι στο δευτερο ετος στο οικονομικο νομικης και θελω να κανω ενα μεταπτυχιακο στα ναυτιλιακα.
> αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι να το κανω εδω στην ελλαδα η να παω στο εξωτερικο που θα ειναι πιο ακριβα αλλα πιστευω οτι θα βρω αμεσα δουλεια και θα υπαρχει καλυτερη εκπαιδευση??
> επισης αν γινεται θα ηθελα να μου πειτε τι μεταπτυχιακο προτεινετε τοσο εδω οσο και στο εξωτερικο.
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!


Το οτι θα βρεις άμεσα δουλειά με μεταπτυχιακό στο εξωτερικό δεν είναι σίγουρο. Σίγουρα βοηθάει βεβαια διότι αποδεικνύεις  de facto οτι γνωρίζεις καλά αγγλικά και σου δίνεται η δυανατότητα να κάνεις πιο καλες γνωριμίες δικτύωσης στον χώρο όσο είσαι στο μεταπτυχιακό. Αυτο βέβαια εξαρτάται και από τον χαρακτήρα σου, όσο και απο τα αλλα ατομά που παρακολουθούν το συγκεκριμένο μεταπτυχιακό.
Θα σου πρότεινα να προσπαθήσεις απο τ'ωρα να δικτυωθείς στο χώρο της ναυτιλιάς παρακολουθώντας διάφορες σχετικές ημερίδες (υπα΄ρχουν κατα καιρους δι'αφορες που είναι δωρεάν), κοιτώντας στο linkedin  ποιοι δουλέυουν ήδη σε ναυτιλιακές και τι σπουδές έχουν (εκεί θα βρεις και πιθανα μεταπτυχιακά που σε ενδιαφέρουν) και τέλος να προσπαθήσεις να βρεις μια δουλειά σε ναυτιλιακή και ειδικά αν το πανεπιστημιο/το γραφείο διασύνδεσης έχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα/μ'αθημα πρακτικής. Η δικτύωση θα σε βοηθήσει και για ναβρεις πιο εύκολα δουλειά και να αρχίζεις να καταλαβαίνεις καλύερα καποια πργματα πως λειτουργούν απομυθοποιώντας ίσως και διάφορα στερεότυπα, και θα σε βοηθήσει επίσης στο να δεις τι παραπάνω σπουδές πρέπει να κάνείς, που και πότε.
Να επισημάνω πως αν θες να πας σε κάποιο καλό πανεπιστήμιο όπως π.χ. το City θα πρέπει εκτός από τα λεφτά να έχεις και καλούς βαθμούς και βιογραφικό. Καλό θα ήταν να μελετήσεις και τμήματα μιας ναυτιλικής και να σκεφτείς σε ποιο θα σε ενδιέφερε να στοχευσεις να εργαστείς διότι το καθένα απαιτεί διαφρετικο υπόβαθρο σπουδών και ειδίκευσης. 
Αυτό που λέμε σπουδάζω "ναυτιλιακά" ειναι πολύ γενικό. Άλλο πράμα να ναυτιλιακά χρηματοοικονομικά, αλλό οι ναυτασφάλειες, αλλό οι ναυλώσεις κ.ο.κ. και σίγουρα διαφορετικές οι προαπαιτούμενες σπουδές και εκπαίδευση που δεν είναι απαραίτηττο πάντα να είναι ενα μεταπτυχιακο.

----------


## LIAKI86

ΓΕΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥ BCA KAI TOY ALBA ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ. ΘΕΩΡΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΛΟ? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !

----------


## kwstaseng

καλησπερα ειμαι β'μηχανικος σε γκαζαδικα,εχω τελιωσει την Α.Ε.Ν και θα ηθελα να συνεχισω τις σπουδες μου να κανω ενα μεταπτυχιακο για να εχω περισοτερες δυνατοτητες για να δουλεψω στην στερια.ειμαι αναμεσα στο να δοσω κατατακτηριες για ΕΜΠ για ναυπηγος η να παω στο εξωτερικο Αγγλια κατα προτιμηση για να κανω ενα μεταπτυχιακο...δεν γνοριζω ομως πολλα,στο εμπ σε ποιο ετος μπαινεις?ποιο ειναι καλυτερο χαρτι απο αγγλια ή απο ΕΜΠ? τελος εαν ειναι καλυτερα στο εξωτερικο να μου προοτεινεται καποιο πανεπηστημιο εκει...

----------


## Nautilia News

*Από τον Ατλαντικό Ωκεανό στο E-learning του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών*

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/apo...timiou-patron/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα: Νέες Τεχνολογίες στη Ναυτιλία και τις Μεταφορές*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/met...tis-metafores/ .

----------


## Michael

> ΓΕΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΕΙ ΟΙΚΟΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΑΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΜΕΤΑΠΤΥΧΙΑ ΤΟΥ BCA KAI TOY ALBA ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΑ. ΘΕΩΡΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΞΙΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΙ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΚΑΛΟ? ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ !


Κοίταξε να δεις κάτι παραπάνω μαθαίνεις και αποκτάς θεωρητικά μια εξειδίκευση. Στην πράξη όμως μια ναυτιλιακή δεν θα  προσλάβει καποιον επειδή έχει ένα τέτοιο μεταπτυχικό και μόνο. Πολλλοί έχουν μεταπτυχιακά αλλά δεν βρίσκουν δουλειά. Αν μπορείς π΄ρωτα να βρεις δουλεια είναι καλύτερα. Πολλοί αποφοιτοι βρίσκουν δουλειά δίοτι ήδη εργαζωνταν στο χωρό και απλά τώρα έχουν και το μετπτυχιακό οπότε μπορούν να πάρουν μια προαγωγή ή αυξηση πιο ευκολά ή να βρουν μια νέα δουλεία στο χωρό σε συνδυασμό με την προυπηρεσία και πρακτική εμπειρία που ήδη έχουν. Αν βέβαια υπάρχει η οικονονομική άνεση δεν έιναι κακό να πάρεις ένα παραπάνω χαρτί. Πάντως στην καθημερινή πρακτική πολλά πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά απο την θεωρία και πολλά που δεν τα διδάσκεσαι στις σχολές.  Για αυτό επιμένω στην προυπηρεσία όπως συνήθως και οι διάφορες αγγελίες. 

Αν μπορέις να διαλέξεις κάτι στο εξωτερικό θα το θεωρούσα μια εναλλακτική με κάπως περισότερες πιθανότητες για εξέυρεση εργασίας ιδίως στο εξωτερικό.

Για το ποιο είναι καλύτερο δεν μπορώ να σου πω. Εξάρτάται απο ποιοι διδάσκουν, το πρόγρμαμμα σπουδων, το κλίμα στην τάξη, ποιοι είναι συσπουδαστές με τους οποίους θα μπορούσες ίσως να αποκτήσεις διασυνδέσεις στο χώρο, αν έχει κάπιοιο γραφείο ουσιαστική διασύνδεσης με την αγορά εργασίας κλπ 
Εγώ έχω μια καλύτερη εντύπωση για το ΑΛΒΑ, αλλά αυτη είναι μάλλον μια αφηρημένη και αυθαίρετη εντύπωση που μπορέι και να απέχει πολύ από την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## Michael

> καλησπερα ειμαι β'μηχανικος σε γκαζαδικα,εχω τελιωσει την Α.Ε.Ν και θα ηθελα να συνεχισω τις σπουδες μου να κανω ενα μεταπτυχιακο για να εχω περισοτερες δυνατοτητες για να δουλεψω στην στερια.ειμαι αναμεσα στο να δοσω κατατακτηριες για ΕΜΠ για ναυπηγος η να παω στο εξωτερικο Αγγλια κατα προτιμηση για να κανω ενα μεταπτυχιακο...δεν γνοριζω ομως πολλα,στο εμπ σε ποιο ετος μπαινεις?ποιο ειναι καλυτερο χαρτι απο αγγλια ή απο ΕΜΠ? τελος εαν ειναι καλυτερα στο εξωτερικο να μου προοτεινεται καποιο πανεπηστημιο εκει...


Στο ΕΜΠ μπαίνεις στο δεύετρο έτος και εξετ'αζεσαι σε τρια μαθήματα. Η σχολή έχει πολύ καλό όνομα διεθνώς.
Στην αγγλία θα τελείώσει ίσως πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## 1Mary

Καλησπέρα σας,

Έχω τελειώσει τον τμήμα των ναυτιλιακών σπουδών στο ΠΑΠΕΙ. Εργάζομαι σε μια ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία στο τμήμα του freight και έχω μπει στην διαδικασία να ψάχνω για μεταπτυχιακά στο εξωτερικό. Έχοντας καταλήξει οτι δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τμήματα όπως το λογιστήριο,supply, crew,operations τα μεταπτυχιακά που κοιτάω αφορούν το supply chain management. Σίγουρα σαν τμήμα είναι αρκετά ενδιαφέρον το chartering απλά θεωρώ οτι πλέον είναι κορεσμένος κλάδος, συν οτι χρειάζονται αρκετές διασυνδέσεις. 
Το μεταπτυχιακό στο supply chain management με ενδιαφέρει αρκετά διότι εκτός οτι έχει εφαρμογή στην ναυτιλία θεωρώ οτι ίσως ανοίξει πόρτες και σε άλλους κλάδους.

Θα ήθελα αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι σχετικό με το supply chain management , τι εφαρμογή έχει στην ναυτιλία να μου πει οτι γνωρίζει. 

Επειδή το supply chain management έχει μια απόκλιση απο οτι έχω κάνει μέχρι τώρα έχω αρκετή ανασφάλεια σχετικά με την επιλογή μου και θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω κι άλλες απόψεις.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## giorgos_249

Η διαχείριση εφοδιαστικής αλυσίδας (όπως και τα logistics), απευθυνονται πιο πολυ σε πολιτικους μηχανικούς και μηχανολόγους μηχανικούς - οπότε είναι αρκετά μακριά από το δικό σου αντικείμενο, νομίζω. Θα δυσκολευτείς δηλαδή. 

Ισως θα ηταν καλο να κοιταξεις κατι σαν αυτό εδώ , που μπορει να σου ανοίξει πόρτες σε ένα κέντρο logistics (λογω του τίτλου) και γενικότερα, αλλά η προκήρυξη έληξε οπότε θα πρέπει να περιμένεις ένα χρόνο. 

Παντως γενικότερα τα logistics είναι πολύ της μόδας , και είναι ένα από τα λίγα αντικείμενα που <<δουλεύουν>>, οπότε κυνηγησέ το - δίνοντας έμφαση όμως στη ναυτιλία λόγω του πτυχίου σου.......

Επίσης μπορεί να σου ανοίξει πόρτες και ένα μεταπτυχιακό πληροφορικής με έμφαση ( πχ στη διπλωματική σου ) στη διαχείριση εφοδιαστικής αλυσίδας , πχ σε ένα κέντρο μεταφόρτωσης εμπορευματικιβωτίων είναι μεγάλο προσόν κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## corto

Καλησπερα

Ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος μηχανικος τει πειραια,σκεφτομαι να κανω το μεταπτυχιακο Marine Surveying/Ναυτιλιακη Επιθεωρηση στους Lloyds στην Αγγλια.
Να το τολμησω?θα ειμαι ανταγωνιστικος με πτυχιο ηλεκτρολογου τει στις ναυτιλιακες?Θα τα βρω σκουρα γενικα?Μπορειτε λιγο να με κατευθυνετε καθοτι δεν γνωριζω καποιον στο χωρο της ναυτιλιας και προσπαθω να συλλεξω πληροφοριες για την κατασταση στις ναυτιλιακες.

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------

